# Mail and care packages  sent to  BMQ / BMOQ



## LMackenzie

Greetings All

My Son PT John M. started basic training, regular recruit infantry not officer,
this week in at St Jeans
(ok I am not up to speed on the lingo and the abbreviations yet... but I am learning ;-)

I am that sort of Mom that likes to send cool packages to put a smile on the boys face
but I am unsure what are nessesary items to send he cant already buy at the Cannex
Some say send food ... some say dont send food... things like that.
In reading posts here it sounds like he can buy all his basic toiletries there etc...
Can some of you suggest for me please,
what are things you would have loved to have while you were there
that you could not easilly get?   Useful utilitarian items mostly rather than 'treats'

No point in wasting money on things he cant have anyway or postage on things he can get himself
Its going to cost us enough already to get to the Graduation in June!!

He did not bring any civvies except for the ones on his back
Will he appreciate a set sent to him as a nice suprise, slide into his favourite jeans you know...possiblly after the first four weeks or so?

Thanking you all kindly in advance
Army Mom in Hamilton     :-*


----------



## HItorMiss

Army Mom

first let me say we need more mothers like you around, I know from personal experience that some mothers don't send packages to their son's or daughters while on tour or even on course, in fact many a guy in my platoon did get a care packahe from home the entire duration of Roto 0 in Afghanistan.

as for what to send, just about anything is a good idea, cookies were a big hit when I was at St Jean and a mother sent them for all the boys in our platoon, also magazines such as Maxim and Stuff are always good for a laugh, remembering that contact with the outside world is limited in the first 4 weeks. yeah your son will needsome civies because if his platoon are good little troopies they will get their first weekend leave pass to be able to hit the town and unwind. "other" magazines were always in high demand when I was at basic and on tour but some Monthers are not comfortable sending them and rightly so.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Hi Army Mom, it's great your son is in, it's going to be the time of his life! A couple of things about sending food to St.Jean, your boy will have to make a choice, either share it up with his group right then and there or keep it for the field (They are not allowed to have food on the floors, living quarters) So send enough for everyone, that way he doesn't feel singled out. I'm not saying to spend a fortune but candy or cookies go a long way. The Maxim, Stuff magazines are one of the hottest commodities in the military, and hey whatever he's into be it popular mechanics, whatever it will mean a lot. One other thing I would send is a handwritten letter, we've become so tech dependant that a hand written letter is harder to find than the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. Just drop a line to tell him how proud you are of him, he will use it as a pick me up all through his courses!  ;D


----------



## armyrules

My mom is going to be the same way when I go on course I'll have to give her these suggestions thanks guys


----------



## brin11

I have to concur with sending handwritten letters.   It doesn't really matter what you say in it, just that you sent it.   Just tell him what you've been doing, mundane stuff, etc.   When I was first on course fresh out of school my mom sent me so many letters some of the others on my course would do pushups for me (they used to make you do pushups for each letter you got).   In return I would let them read some of the letters since some of them didn't get a single one.  My mom even sent me a cake in the mail for my birthday!   It wasn't much to look at but it was the thought that counted.   I still have all the letters she sent me during those courses and I like to read them from time to time although they are SO boring now.     

Glad to hear he has such a great mom, good for you for caring so much.


----------



## civvy3840

I wish my mom would do stuff like that for me. She already told me she isn't happy about me wanting to join so I'm not expecting anything. 

Maybe we could work out a deal and you could send me stuff instead?? lol just kidding  ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy

Got a sense of humour


Fuzzy cuffs and a pair of huge panties...............

When I was in Saint Jean they would open the care packages infront of everyone


Oh man that would be wicked funny....


----------



## LMackenzie

Hi again Everyone

Thanks for all the replies and keep em coming
I am sure it will give others some good tips and help on what to send as well

Your child going off to join the army is a difficult time for parents I can see how some might not like the idea.   Just letting go of your 'baby' for the first time into the grown up world on their own can be a biggie especially for a Mom.  That world having guns and things that blow up well thats another dimension of worry.  But once its a go and 'for real' then its time to put your fears and worries over there and support their decision and them as the people you love.
Personally when he first wanted to join I did what I could to dissuade him and give him other options etc...  but John always wanted to be a police officer and was always a physical person and into Military stuff.  There are not a lot of options out there for you young'ins if you dont have connections, lots of cash or you are not the school/studying sort of person.  I know the Military is going to open lots of doors for John and give him a sense of pride and accomplishment I dont think he would get anywhere else.
Oh yes and a pay cheque to boot!  So its all good
It scares the SH*T out of me thinking of him in a harms way type situation... thats the worst part trying to shut my mind off thinking of something 'happening ' to him somewhere.   That and missing his smiling face and just having him around close by.
So I am sucking it up and dealing with it just like he is doing in St Jean right now!
If he can do it... so can I  

sub guy...I most definitely have a sense of humour and I have a few wicked things up my sleeve now that I know he likely opens them up in front of the rest...snicker snicker.

civvy3840... maybe let your parents read this thread and this Forum in general it may help them to  start to see things in another way?  I wish that we found it before my son left but its an absolute invaluable place for me now hes there.  You all are helping me so much thank you.
All of your kind words and positive thoughts mean a lot to me

Handwritten letters most definitely... I snuck one in his bag for him for when he got there...many more to come.  Lots of push ups in store for the boy  lol!

Heres a question....
How many people in his group approx?  Incase I send something for all of them?

well lights out for now here in Hamilton
will type again.... :-*


----------



## HItorMiss

The avg Platoon size I believe runs about 30 recruits might be a slightly lower or higher.

Also Army Mom you need to watch out what you do send as a gag, you see something will last with your son through out his military career, heck I have stupid stuff my wife(fiance at the time) did 6 yrs ago that still gets brought up around the guys I did my basic with when I get to see them of course.....and you see guys talk so it spreads to your Battalion and follows you where ever you go LOL. Don;t get me wrong I'm not telling you to not do it just to not do anything seriously embarrassing.


----------



## LMackenzie

Good Mornin'

(You mean he wouldn't appreciate the photos of him as a baby with bottoms up on the baby blanket  lol!!)

Thanks for the heads up HitorMiss..will definitely be discreet items, I was thinking more something that only he and I would understand the significance of.
And an absolute is an occasional disposable camera so he can have these memories to cherish and look back at this time of his life with his kids etc

bye for now
ArmyMom :-*


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

On my basic my mom always sent me socks. (Junk food and the such too, or course,) but socks- not the issue kind, but like white cotton ones- always seemed to go missing. And a handwritten letter was always nice. It's such a great feeling when the instructor comes in holding a pile of letters and one of them is for you.


----------



## Trinity

Pretty much its all been said

Send anything...  its a nice reminder the world exists outside the barracks.
Don't send food - he'll have plenty
Send some clothing - if he didn't bring any
Good reading material - for time off 
Interesting things...  sure I can vouch for that..  fuzzy pink slippers or giant panties are awesome

Sure, it will follow him the rest of his career. But he can either get mad at other people or wear
it on his sleeve with pride.  I think he'll do the latter. And its a great boost not just for him but
for his buddies and instructors to see that.  Plus, troops bond around things like that, which is
part of the point of training.  Memories from basic haunt you for the rest of your life.


You'll be fine... sounds like you got your head on straight... and in no time he'll be posted
to Borden to the PAT platoon.... and you can see him more often.


----------



## Shadow Cat

I am not a mom but the wife of one of the privates that started his training on April 12th.  

I have already sent a package to my husband with 12 pages of handwritten letters.  I guess that he is going to be doing a lot of push ups as well.  In fact I write him everynight as I miss him dearly and want to try to keep him as part of my everyday routine as possible.

I was struggling with what I should send him in addition to letters becuase he had called me and told me that they weren't allowed food on the floor so the clarification of just send lots of goodies makes me happy that I can send him it after all.  I have a few ideas of what else I can send him as well now thanks.

BTW his birthday is the weekend before graduation (june 12) so i may just have to send him a birthday cake in the maill.


----------



## Jungle

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> The avg Platoon size I believe runs about 30 recruits might be a slightly lower or higher.


A RegF Recruit Platoon is 60 strong.
As for what to send, it's been pretty well covered. Food and drinks are not allowed in the quarters, so send something that can survive a few weeks in storage. Mixed nuts, like trail mix, is a good idea for the field. Magazines are always appreciated as are local newspapers.
Army Mom, what date did your son begin training ?


----------



## HItorMiss

60 strong Jungle wow I don't remember my course(9909B I think may have been 07) being that big, then again hey that was back in 99 before the recruiting push.....sorry to mislead you Army Mom I was outside my lane on that one.


----------



## LMackenzie

Greetings all

In reply to Jungle... his dates are are April 12 till June 16  

Package gone today (with a little help from my friends here at Army.ca)...  
FYI : I send via Express Post and they said it would get there tomorrow?
And its not that much more expensive than regular mail just a couple dollars.  
I was pleasantly surprised.

As for sending food think I will keep that one simple and he can buy his own there 
They feed you fine from what I hear anyway
I think I will just send him the 'odd and unusual' and keep him guessing and surprised.

more questions please... I got a million of 'em  ;-)
-Is there processing time once the packages arrives at St Jean Base IE, will it take a day or so after it actually get there, to get to him?
-What time is mail call (hes in his first week) or does it differ from platoon to platoon?
-Does he have to earn his mail especially packages, or is that something thats given straight when it gets there

No prob HitorMiss...things are constantly changing I am sure

toodles for now
Army Mom :-*


----------



## Island Ryhno

Mail is usually given out at end of day summation, and as far as I know there is very little delay. However there are probably 1000 troops at the mega at an given time so there may be a delay.(Putting his platoon, section and course serial on it helps  8)) If they are in the field they will not get their packages until they get back (packages that arrive while they're in the field)


----------



## Trinity

They can't hold your mail.. 

Wouldn't that be a form of harassment?!?!  

He'll get it


----------



## childs56

I suggest instead of sending enough cookies or candy for 30 people, just send enough for a few troops. He directly works with about seven people in his section all the time. Although it would be great to be able to share with everyone, it really isn't particle. Plus it can get expensive if you do that. I will confirm a few things like a handwritten letter, a picture or two pictures of yourself and other family members. Maybe his favorite magazine.  Last but not least in your letter to him tell him how proud you are of him and what he is doing for his country. It sounds dorky but i can tell you it means a lot to guys when they see that in a letter. Especially after a few weeks of going thrue basic, it uplifts their spirt alittle.  good luck and as stated above i wish more Parents were as fabulous as you were. Take care and good luck to your son


----------



## Jungle

CTD said:
			
		

> I suggest instead of sending enough cookies or candy for 30 people, just send enough for a few troops. He directly works with about seven people in his section all the time.


Again, a (RegF) BMQ Platoon is 60 strong, divided in *3 sections of 20 pers each*. No matter what the quantity of goodies sent, it will likely end up being shared... that's the nature of the organisation !!


----------



## Polish Possy

you might also want to send some car magazine or something he is into. there should be at least some one that likes the same stuff as him which can be a great conversation starter.  Letters would also be great as other people said just say your proud and the rest of the family is too and you now are comfortable with him doing what he is doing with his life stuff like that and say that you want to hear all about it when he comes home , that way he can feel better not having to worry about what is going on and how disapprove which probably would make it harder for him 

just be proud and say you can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## LMackenzie

Good day all

Great News...John Called home yesterday....yeehaww!!
That felt like such a long time waiting to exhale
I can finally breathe and get back at my life on this end!
Funny how a phone call can change everything. 
I heard from him briefly to let me know he landed there safe etc but now 
I finally have an update on the actual goings on and everything is A-OK.
For all you getting ready to or are or thinking of going
Heres good news for you... its fan freaking tastic he says!   
Hes loving it... its all he wanted and more!   Hes a strong boy its right up his alley.

They cant go to Canex or anywhere for a couple weeks so heres a heads up for
what to send for the first bit... or maybe bring with you...
swiffer cloths/lysol wipes/mr clean magic erasers/he asked for Windex 
as the stuff they give them is crapola apparently?/foot powder-good insoles/
letters of any sort-photos/a phone card...love, great bit buckets o' love and support!!

What not to send ...
food of any sort they cant have it now... they are being fed just fine
no need for civie clothes for a few weeks yet.   
Your negative vibes or thoughts... best to keep them to yourself
They have enough to deal with they need you on their side.

His CO is Petty Officer M.   ( I hope I wrote that down right?)
Has any of you had the pleasure of being in his 'company' before?
There are 60 in his platoon. His group is apparently working very well together so far, push-pull 
/ a couple have left for home tho that couldn't handle the authority or whatever.   
Lots of yelling going on, his voice on the phone is all harsh and raspy ...lol!
I suppose a few cut out each week as the going gets tougher?
They start physical training next week in the gym...which hes really looking forward to.

So alls good from my sons experiences, hard work and challenging and best of all rewarding.

Happy Sunday all   :-*
Proud and Happy Army Mom in Hamilton!!

Edited to remove name - PERSEC-


----------



## LMN

rofl...All I know is that whenever I got a letter on my QL3s, I had to do 50 pushups for it.  Mail call soon became death by pushups


----------



## P-Free

Army Mom said:
			
		

> They start physical training next week in the gym...which hes really looking forward to.



So no PT at all until week 2?


----------



## Glorified Ape

I never got mail, but then again my parents were paying the rent on my apt. to help me out so I can't complain. 

Army Mom, you sound like a very sweet mother. I'm sure he appreciates all your efforts more than you know, especially at during the first few weeks which, as fun as they are, can be tough as it takes time to adapt and get used to the environment (especially for those who haven't been away from home before). 

One guy on my IAP course (the first installment of basic for officer cadets) had a mom that sent him incredible amounts of stuff. Candy, blister pads, cleaning materials, and even a digital iron. If he smokes (and you don't mind doing it), you could send him smokes (if he needs them) as they're often in short supply and difficult to restock in the first 4 weeks. Also, if he doesn't have one, a decent flashlight w/ coloured lenses (small though - something that takes AA batteries is ideal) and some batteries is helpful beyond words when he's in the field (or even up past lights out  ). If it comes with a headband, even better. The flashlights they issue you are absolute crap and, from my experience, the batteries are just as crappy and 50% of the time they're half-dead or dead. If your flashlight dies on you in the field you're SOL until the staff can find you another one. He can buy one at the Canex but they're overpriced and, judging from the experience of my fireteam partner, low quality. 

Just a few ideas. Some slightly embarassing stuff in the mail never hurt anyone, and it gives the platoon staff and recruits something to laugh about. 

Question: What trade is John? 



			
				P-Free said:
			
		

> So no PT at all until week 2?



They don't PT you usually until you get your kit issued (I think), which for us took until week 2. They make you walk around in your civvies for a week, feeling like idiots, then issue you kit which you think is great until it comes time to clean it, arrange it, and sew labels onto it. Probably saves them the trouble of issuing kit to all the first week dropouts. 

I hope to god I get a barracks box on BOTC but I think that's like hoping to win the lottery.


----------



## ArmyWife

Hi ArmyMom! I have been wondering about all that too. We dropped my husband off at Union train station in Toronto on Sunday April 10th. He is NCM Reg Force Infantry. I have heard from him 3x so far =) He said he wrote me a letter but since they aren't allowed to leave yet he can't get any stamps. So far I have mailed 2 letters. The second letter I put a phone card and a bunch of stamps. I'm sure he will be happy to be able to send his letters now. He is really enjoying it there. He said 2 or 3 guys left the first 2 days. Also another 2 guys didn't finish their assignment and now the whole platoon must write an essay on why it is important to hand things in on time.He said the food has been great as well. He is going to be 26 on May 24th and I was looking for some suggestions on what to send to him? He's not interested in cars or anything like that. Can anyone help me out here cause I have no clue what to buy him. I read the boards everyday and I really enjoy it. There is alot of good info here. =)


----------



## Island Ryhno

Cool Sunglasses  8) That's one of my favorite gifts (oh and safe to keep said cool sunglasses in) I wouldn't send anything too valuable, things grow legs around there. Gifts are such individual things that it's hard to say, it's going to get warm there and he will have some time off, so some cool summer clothing (civilian) would be nice. Just a thought!


----------



## ArmyWife

Thanks for the reply Island! Very good idea! I will get him a nice pair of sunglasses and a case or whatever to put them in. We have a 2 and a half year old daughter and if anyone here has young children what would be a good gift to buy from her? I will send a Birthday card from her and I'm looking for something that will make him really happy from our little one. I've never been great at the gift thing lol. So after 4 weeks they can wear shorts on weekends? That's also a good idea. =)


----------



## HItorMiss

Best gift you could give would maybe be a Picture of your daughter with a little sign that says something Like I love you Daddy or Miss you daddy....

I was in Kabul over Christmas and the best gift I got was little 2 or 3 minute video messages from my little nieces and nephews and the rest of my family....damn near made me cry in the computer cubicle, actually had to turn them off for a sec to composse myself, it meant the absolute world to me.


----------



## civvy3840

Armywife maybe you could send him money if he didn't take any with him. Also a kind of irrelevant point but he has the same birthday as me!


----------



## ArmyWife

Well Happy Early Birthday to you civvy =) He brought 120.00 with him and the cab ride to the school was split between the 5 guys so that only cost him 20. He also received a pay advance of 220 that everyone gets so I think he's good for awhile as they can't leave the base until the 4th weekend. I clicked on the link on here for the army gear store and they have some pretty good stuff. I'm thinking of purchasing a few things from it. Hmmm... maybe I will develop one of the 20 rolls of film we have sitting here and send him some new pics =) Thanks for responding guys, I appreciate it.  ;D


----------



## civvy3840

So I guess he's set!


----------



## Canadian Sig

Army wife,  I have two sweet little girls and I can tell you that the best thing I got on course was anything that they made. It does'nt mater how it looks as long as I know they made it just for daddy.  (Keep that one in mind especialy on his first overseas tour). Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## Polish Possy

Army Wife another great thing you could do is get a extra large piece of paper and have your daughter do 2 hand prints one on each side of the paper and put the words " I love your this much " or  " This paper contains a hug"  that will make any fathers day or macaroni neckless or something along those lines. pictures are great and just words of support.


----------



## pipboy48

I've read a few posts about care packages but havn't been able to find a list of sorts to tell me about what I can/can't send. What is prefered in a care package. How much is too much. Best kit that everybody forgets or don't think they need. 
Cool gadgets? An endless ammount of dvd's? A buddy is going on his first tour in a little bit to a warm and sandy place. Should I send his blanky and cowboy footy-pjs? lol...  after all he is a sig-op and needs all the comfort and paternal care that he's used to! 
Pipboy


----------



## kimmie

Making up care packages for military family and friends is always fun. You need to assess what you friend likes(within good judgement) and build the package from there. 
For example some great ideas include: favorite candy, dvd, cds, books, mags(I send dh a Maxim every once in a while will little comments made on different articles  ), pics, letters, little games, etc. As far as things you can't send, here is a link to CFPSA that gives you all kinds of details. http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/mil/sending_e.asp. 

Be creative with your package and have fun.


----------



## Gunnar

Just remember that any candy you send will likely have to deal with heat...I'm told that licorice is quite popular, both red and black, as it won't spoil in the heat.  Also, baby wipes are incredibly useful when everything is covered in dust that is 30% feces or more...

I'm told that while porn is out, maxim and similar magazines are allowed in...someone there can confirm the second part...a newspaper would be a good idea too, just so they know what's going on back home.  Carton of Player's Light Regular might go far too, even if your buddy doesn't smoke--I'm told it's damn near the regimental smoke of the PPCLI.

Cheap-ass gifts for the local kids is always good for winning hearts and minds, and it helps if some of the gifts are dual-purpose, like magnetic checkers/chess/backgammon sets...troopies can use it, and so can the locals.  Things like water guns and such, while popular here, are less popular in war zones for some reason.  

Oh, and drink crystals.  Sure, it's not summer any more, but from what I hear, they spend an awful lot of time drinking anyway, so anything to make the water more palatable is usually welcome.  I sent Goldbond.  Goldbond green for the feet, Goldbond yellow for the naughty bits....there is issue stuff, but I'm told that Goldbond is better.

Make sure you have his full address and S/N---due to PERSEC issues, they can no longer accept "A Canadian Soldier", and variants thereof...but you already knew that.

Something just occurred to me...Christmas decorations.  Christmas is coming, and you want time for it to get there...and it's a way to support ALL the troops.  I have no idea whether the politically correct types have banned them yet, but I would expect not.

Cheers!

G


----------



## chrisf

Dr. Scholls foot powder, the sort designed to kill atheletes foot, is wonderful...


----------



## pipboy48

ok... so non-perishable food. aka candy, cigs, baby wipes, dvd's, dancing santa, throw away gifts, drink crystals, spices, foot/"wet area" powder, reading materials and pics of me in a leather g-string and cowboy hat on the hood of his car (so very very wrong). I'm sure his wife will get a hoot out of that one!
What about the kit part of it? I know that he has all of his issue but is there anything else that he might need? Something that a newbie may not know and the vets wouldn't think twice about?


Here's another question then. how often do you send care packages to someone on tour? do they accumulate for a week? How often do they get a mail call?  Probably pretty simple questions.. but hey.. i'm a simple guy!
Thanks for the imput guys!
Pipboy


----------



## North

I send  packaging that ends up as posters.I can't really explain other than my sense of 'ha-ha' is a little off-the-wall, and a lot of the guys really enjoy it. Gives people something to do. 

I make cookies. Send auto/boat traders(might want to buy something when they get home). Pics of family. Mixed CDs that everyone wants. Insane things that my kids draw (You know the things you turn sideways and it looks like male anatomy?) Anything I think he might want to see from home, useless news items. I try to send stuff each week. I also send extra toothpaste, chips,pens. Just keep things fun.


Life is short,send fun.


----------



## Della

I'm sure there are a number of service-men/women that may not have family to send them care-packages .... how can someone send a care package to someone they dont know ?


----------



## North

Della, that is a wonderful question, especially at this time of year!


----------



## Gunner

Della said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are a number of service-men/women that may not have family to send them care-packages .... how can someone send a care package to someone they dont know ?



http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/messageboard/index_e.asp

You will note that care packages to "any canadian soldier" are not accepted.  A very ingenous way around this rule is to look at the CF Deployment map

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/operations/current_ops_e.asp

Click on an operation and you will not on the left hand side bar, a link to biographies.  Send a package to the Task Force Commander and ask him to distribute it to a deserving soldier.  We received some on OP ATHENA ROTO 2 filled with cheap electronic games (poker, backgammon, etc) and other stuff and we distributed it on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day to soldiers deployed in OPs, etc.  Even if the soldiers don't use it all, some local children will be running around with it afterwards. 

Having said all this, if you want to do some thing really worthwhile, I suggest you make a donation to a reputable charity and send a card to "any canadian soldier" and tell him/her that a donation has been made in honour of there service overseas.  My 2 cents.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Canned meat(tuna, salmon, Vienna sausages, etc.) Iced Tea crystals and travel Scrabble.

These were my favorite acquisitions on Op Apollo.


----------



## Elisha

I know that we send dvd's, tons of food-drink crystals, snacks and such...my husband was sent a ton of baby wipes when he was overseas in 2002 as they did not have showers. Bush-ups are great for when your in the field...most everything is appreciated


ELisha


----------



## tourwife

You should know that November 16 is the last day to send Christmas parcels overseas if you'd like him to recieve it for the 25th.

I send parcels out at least every 4 weeks, although it's been much more with the rest of the packages I've sent him.   Tons of magazines, and other silly gadgets such as a crib board and cards (even though I don't think he plays).   I've sent cereal bars, and granola bars, halls, gum, beef jerky, pepperoni sticks (that don't need to be refrigerated), and even chocolate (my husband hasn't had a problem with any of his melting as he just shares anyway).

There have been times when he only gets a couple things at once, and others where he'll get a wheet barrell full.   It depends on the planes sometimes, and I'm sure there's other factors as well.

And porn is allowed, they just aren't allowed to display it.


----------



## paracowboy

nicotine and nekkid chicks. 
If unable to send nekkid chicks, send pictures of nekkid chicks.
Baby-wipes. Crayons, pencils, pens, and paper for the kiddies. Any food you send will be sitting around for up to 3 weeks, take that into account. AA batteries. Keep in mind that any permanent items you send him will have to be either mailed back by him before he departs, or he will have to try and pack it in his already over-stuffed kit.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

A civie buddy of mine sent me an inflatable pool - so I will be having a pool party at Xmas in Kandahar...


----------



## Bert

Those packets of Tim Horton's coffee adds a nice touch to the packages.

While on tour, I received a box from the MFRC Cold Lake.  They included 
several practical odds and ends, the Tim Horton's coffee, and a signed
Canada Day card from my unit.  Freaking excellent box.  It was surprisingly
cool to discover my unit was thinking about me and I thank the MFRC
for setting it up.


----------



## AoD71

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> A civie buddy of mine sent me an inflatable pool - so I will be having a pool party at Xmas in Kandahar...



LOL That's insanely hilarious!! One of those small portable DVD players would be great. I love movies and I can't get enough of them.


----------



## Dee

Hey everyone. My boyfriend recently started basic training in St Jean Quebec. And I was wondering what I can send him. and what I shouldnt, cuz I know that there are a lot of things you can't have in Basic. So any ideas or advice would be so great. Thanks!


----------



## paracowboy

he doesn't need anything just yet. What he needs most of all from you right now is support in the form of written letters. He won't (or at least shouldn't) have time for anything else now. Anything he needs he can get at St. Jean.


----------



## Rhibwolf

Dee, theres nothing wrong with photos. As Paracowboy said, he would greatly enjoy letters (the handwritten kind). When my wife and I were dating I went away to the field for a 6 week period - she sent me 125 letters and cards.  A bit excessive, I admit, but I tell you I was the envy of all the others.  You can also  ask him if there is anything you can send. Keep in mind, however, he has limited personal space, and not much of that is actually "his" as the rest is filled with military kit.  If you live close, and he eventually gets permission to leave base, you might get together with him.


----------



## Dee

Yes I have written him a couple times, and I tried to ask him what he's allowed to have, but I've only spoken to him on the phone once and I haven't received any reply's from the letters yet. I know he is very busy, I just wanted to send him something from home to remember me by. Thanks you both for the advice. I was also thinking maybe a card signed by friends? Will that be acceptable in basic training?


----------



## Rhibwolf

absolutely. even better if you can get his friends to throw in a few lines of their own.


----------



## NavComm

Dee the card sounds great. Letters are the best. I didn't get any letters for a few weeks soI called all my family and friends and whined about how unloved I felt every time someone else got a letter! OMG I suddenly got a lot of mail and it was great! Depending on his instructors you can send cookies and candies too, but make sure you ask him first if it's allowed and if it is, send enough for him to share with the platoon.


----------



## HollywoodHitman

Make the letter smell PRETTY too.....There's nothing like being in the field and smelling something that doesnt smell like ass. 
I hate to say it, but porn too. Care packages with porn will make him popular with his buddies. 

Seriously though, little notes or cards, that smell of you will be the best thing for his morale. 

Good luck to you both.

HH


----------



## Dee

Thanks everyone. Also, does anyone know if the army gets some time off after basic training? Like It always sounds like everythings a maybe, nothings ever for sure. But if theres anyone here thats done basic training, did you get time off after? If it helps, he's going for combat engineer. Thanks


----------



## paracowboy

Dee said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. Also, does anyone know if the army gets some time off after basic training?


I know you don't want to hear it, but: maybe. It's going to depend on when he completes his Basic, and when his next course starts, if there's enough Staff available for it, if there's a Stat holiday in there, how far he has to travel, etc.



> Like It always sounds like everythings a maybe, nothings ever for sure.


 and that is going to become his life for the next 3 years. And, should you stick with him, yours also, I'm afraid. 11 years of "maybe" so far.


----------



## Booked_Spice

Hey Dee,

I would send Pictures too and Porn is always a favorite for everyone. I would like to say Welcome to Military life where nothing is for sure and you always have a MAYBE. Hopefully you get to see your Boy Friend between course but like Para says it all depends and nothing is for sure until he is actually there giving you a HUG and a KISS.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

This sounds crass but poop happens,........do not make those porn pictures of yourself just in case while he is away he decides he is no longer your boyfriend.


----------



## Sig_Des

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> This sounds crass but poop happens,........do not make those porn pictures of yourself just in case while he is away he decides he is no longer your boyfriend.



Especially considering, whether by the recipients choice or not, pictures have a tendency of making their way through the platoons hands


----------



## paracowboy

>hijack


			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> This sounds crass but poop happens,........do not make those porn pictures of yourself just in case while he is away he decides he is no longer your boyfriend.


either through malicious intent (on the ex-boyfriend/husband's part, or some jerk who thinks he's funny) or by accident, I have seen many photos of my buddy's/troop's wives/girlfriends in various stages of undress. 

For any jerks out there: THIS IS NOT FUNNY. 
For the careless out there: CLOSE YOUR DAMN LOCKERS/BARRACK BOXES. I don't want to see them. I have to look her in the eye when we're back, and I'm playing tag with your kids.
>hijack ends


----------



## Rice0031

Dee said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. My boyfriend recently started basic training in St Jean Quebec. And I was wondering what I can send him. and what I shouldnt, cuz I know that there are a lot of things you can't have in Basic. So any ideas or advice would be so great. Thanks!


I haven't done basic yet, but if my girlfriend sent me a picture with all my best friends and their signatures on the back that'd be super awesome!


----------



## Dee

lol thanks everyone. Ya I won't be sending him any nude photos or anything. I would be really afraid of that getting around. But I will send him regular photos often. I'm also sending him a disposable camera so he can take pictures and show me what its like, his friends, room, and himself. Anymore ideas would be great. Thanks.


----------



## navymich

When you send him the camera, send him a pre-paid envelope (like Priority Post or something) so that he can send it back to you for developing.  He probably won't get too much of a chance to get it done himself.  And maybe include some stamped, addressed envelopes too, for letters from him to you.  It will make it easier on him, and then all he has to do is find a mailbox.


----------



## Dee

Ya, I've sent him stamps, the only thing is, he hasnt been able to send me letters cuz he can't get to a mailbox. But it says thay they are able to write letters but how can that be when he's not allowed to get to the post office on base? That kinda makes me angry, but at least  I get a phone call now and then, so I get to hear from him that way.


----------



## Sig_Des

They should be allowed to pass letters on to their staff, and the staff will mail it out for them. That's how we did it


----------



## Dee

He mention something about trying that. I hope it works  :-\


----------



## Dee

Now that he's been there a while, I get more nervous and nervous. I was wondering, Do a lot of the men there change when they join and for better or worse?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Change for the better.....course that depends on what your defination of better means.   

We can't answer a question like that for you, thats between you aqnd him.


----------



## Dee

lol, ya I know, I just hate waiting for that time.


----------



## reccecrewman

Dee,

He's going to finish that course changed;

-He's going to be more neat freaky............ Alot more neat freaky
-He's going to walk different, head up, shoulders squared back.......... A much more proud and confident way of carrying himself
-He's going to finish meals much quicker than he used to............. You'll be on your 4th or 5th bite and he'll be done eating
-He's going to be more helpful to others.............. Every car on the side of the road with a flat, he'll pull over to help
-He's going to be more selfless............. He'll put others wants and needs before his own
-There will be a new aura about him that you just can't put your finger on what's changed about him............. All for the better

These are just a few of the changes you'll notice in him. Oh, that and a may swear alot more than normal.  8)

Regards


----------



## Trooper Hale

Oh and Dee, he'll also have a Halo over his head and a new set of fluffy white wings.  
Serious though, the halo isn't far off really, when he gets back to you he'll have been stuck with a stack of guys for ages and have missed you a ridiculous amount. Treat him like he _does_ have a halo there and make him feel welcome back home as much as you can. He'll appreciate it more then you know and love you for it. It can get mighty lonely being away from a girlfriend for long periods and some people do some strange things...reccebydeath know what i'm talking about.
Send the letters and remember that he'll have heaps of time to read them, over and over again, so aim for a bit of length. It doesnt have to have a point, but length is great and will give him something to think about. Tell him you miss too, tell him lots.
Ya'll have fun now,
Hales


----------



## Dee

Oh thanks, thats great info. and I already know what you mean by eating really fast. He's eaten like that all his life. And being selfless he's definitely already like that so much that sometimes it annoys me. But in a good way. I love it about him. Thanks for the input everyone. If anyone wants to keep chatting or has anything else to say, I'm always here regularly.


----------



## military granny

Dee I found with my son that he seemed to be the same but totally different, if that makes any sense. He grew up, not that he wasn't mature and responsible before he left he was just a lot more mature when he got back.A little quieter and kind of watched what he was doing and saying in mixed company. One example is after his Grad ceremony he was allowed to come with us for a few hours and we took him for supper and back to the hotel and he and I took a long walk, about two hours, and he just put him arm over my shoulder never saying a word and we walked. This was very unusual because before he left he would have talked my ears off, but he said about ten words in those two hours.


----------



## Pea

Dee,

I found when my boyfriend went off to Basic he was very much like Granny said, "the same, but different". He was still himself, but sort of seemed to think a lot more I guess. He was a lot more independant too, and really enjoyed time to himself. I also found him to be a bit snappy when he first got home. Little things seemed to get to him. Piece of advice would be to give him his space when he gets home. My boyfriend definitely wanted time with me, but I made sure it was him asking for it, and not me over-crowding him. As for maturity, I didn't really notice a change there, but he was still an 18 yr old guy, so I can't expect that to change too much.  

It's been a while since then, so I am sure I am forgetting a lot. I'll post back if anything else comes to mind. Good luck to you and yours, and just make sure to support him however you can.


----------



## Sig_Des

On days that you don't send him letters, just send him postcards, every couple of days. Don't need to say much, but he'll appreciate them when they have the mail call.

Of course, on my basic, we had to pay a price for every letter, package, or postcard. Generally push-ups, and the number of them dependant on who it was from, the size, and if it was perfumed  ;D


----------



## GAP

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Of course, on my basic, we had to pay a price for every letter, package, or postcard. Generally push-ups, and the number of them dependant on who it was from, the size, and if it was perfumed  ;D



I had forgotten about that LOL   ;D


----------



## Pea

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Of course, on my basic, we had to pay a price for every letter, package, or postcard. Generally push-ups, and the number of them dependant on who it was from, the size, and if it was perfumed  ;D



So.. send large, nice smelling, letters labeled with purple/pink pen.  ;D


----------



## TMM

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Of course, on my basic, we had to pay a price for every letter, package, or postcard. Generally push-ups, and the number of them dependant on who it was from, the size, and if it was perfumed  ;D




LMAO! Never have a journalism student for a girlfriend whilst in Basic, as my ex found out. I think it was something like 10 push ups per page, and I wrote a lot.


----------



## Dee

Push ups? really? I read about that in past forums, so when I got to talk to my bf on the phone I asked him about it. Maybe he's got a good platoon commander (or w/e you call them) cuz he doesnt have to do pushups. I was happy about that cuz he had a lot of letters going to him that week, lol.


----------



## GAP

Aw...gee...I'm sure somebody here could have a little chat with his instructors to assist him...just so he won't be feeling leftout and all that   ;D


----------



## Sig Mullet

Hes gonna come back changed, everyones right about that. People told me I looked taller walked faster and I definitely came out with more confidence. As far as being a neat freak, I'm still a slob I just know how to turn it on if someones looking. (I hate kit and quarters)


----------



## Sig_Des

There was definitely a physical difference when I got back..

and I ate soo much faster.

I personally found myself being a little course-sick for a while....You know, when you're used to having 40-something other people do everything with you..

And it was VERY strange not having my rifle with me.


----------



## mechanic_chick

Just a question.

Im a Girlfriend going to basic , leaving my Boyfriend behind. Any help / tips for my Bf to not be incredibly worried? And anything I can do or my family can do to help the both of us out when I am gone? Do note , he is in the Military as well and has the idea of what its like ( not sure if thats good or bad lol ). 

Thanks ,

Jesso


----------



## Shamrock

Maintain the lines of communication and learn to communicate efficiently.  He knows what goes on during course, so don't give him reason to worry.  Cell phones are allowed now, though the reception can be crap; buy some phone cards for just-in-case-icles.  Write him a letter once and a while, make him write you back.  When you get your weekends, you'll be able to visit a cyber café and may be able to do a cam-chat.


----------



## Dee

Definitely send him letters. I wish my bf would send me letters more, but I know he's doing the best he can since he's so busy. I was very surprised how he wants me to keep sending him so many letters. I thought at first I was sending too many, but he kept saying he wanted more. I'm writing one everyday now, lol. But it makes me glad to know he wants to here from me all the time.


----------



## Dee

I was curious, How long are soldiers sent to Afghanistan for? I've heard 3 months and 6 months. Does anyone know which is right? Or do the soldiers get to choose?
Thanks


----------



## Thompson_JM

To my knowledge the standard Tour Date is 6 Months, though it does happen where people go over for more or less time. depending on circumstances...


----------



## Rhibwolf

Dee said:
			
		

> I was curious, How long are soldiers sent to Afghanistan for? I've heard 3 months and 6 months. Does anyone know which is right? Or do the soldiers get to choose?
> Thanks



Dee, as Cpl T said, tour lengths vary (for a lot of reasons) but generally the individual does not have a lot of choice in these sort of matters. The right to choose kind of evaporates when members choose to sign on.  That said, there are always people who avoid tours, (career courses, etc) but they are not always for a good reason (medical, compassionate, malingering, etc)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Hey Dee....keep those letters going to him definitely and try to stay positive. Mentioning a problem that happens will make him brood and then try to make an emergency call....and you'll think hmm that wasn't all that big a deal so why did he call? When in the field or on an isolated posting our minds tend to magnify little mole hills into mountains.
I would say if he is having trouble with mail and the course staff can't help him get him to ask the Padre. Padre Botha and Padre Pardy there are really nice folks and I'm sure would be only too happy to oblige.
My experience is that males are not great letter writers on the whole. I often get complaints from wives and girlfriends that their significant others don't write...or write that often.

Not to be an old stick in the mud (even though I am a Padre lol) porn in the mail is not a very wise idea to anyone these days...with mixed gender platoons etc one person's porn or erotica is another person's harassment complaint. Better just to send him nice photos of your smiling face and those of his friends. Nothing to come back and bite either of you.

A friend of mine's son just graduated his Basic in Feb and finishing his TQ3 on Aug 26th in Gagetown. (that's where all the Field Engineer training happens) He also had to do SQ before that but he got some time after basic.
I hope everything works out for you two......me and my wife celebrate our 24th wedding anniversary on Monday...it is possible!! ;D


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

Dee,

Just to amplify the responses on tour length, the standard "tour" is six months.  Some people come for nine months, but that is the exception rather than the rule.  Some folks come over on "TAVs" which can last from days to weeks to a couple of months.  Others come as replacements and can thus have a tour lasting from five to one months.   If your boyfriend is in a regiment then the tour also has a huge amount of pre-deployment training.  This can take up to six months, so your life will be in a vortex for about a year.  Once you get the warning order normal life ceases until re-deployment.

You don't really get the choice.  Your boyfriend has a few steps to go through before going on tour.  Once he finishes Basic he'll take his "trades" training which can take several more months.  When he deploys after that will depend on his trade and what unit he goes to.  He might go on deployment pretty much straight from training or he might wait a few years.  Just be careful what you wish for, you might get it...

Cheers,

2B

p.s. Your boyfriend may swear a bit more now.   Sorry.
p.p.s. Your hometown newspaper can make a nice thing to send.  When you're on course or on tour you go into a bit of a news blackhole.  Reminders of home are good things.


----------



## littlebug

Hello to all.  I was wondering if I could get a few ideas of things to send to my guy, now in Afghanistan (just got there).  I already  have a list of personal things I will be sending him, but I would like some ideas of things wanted, needed, things that go over well, special treats, etc.  Would love some feed back from people there, people who have been there, and people who send such packages, as well as anyone who has an idea.
Thanks for your time!


----------



## navymich

Littlebug, this was recently posted in another thread:


			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> There is a web site that sent prepacked care boxes to Americans soldiers.
> If you look at the list of items in those, you could have a good idea,
> as if you look into what soldiers are listing in their wish list...
> 
> 
> http://anysoldier.com/
> 
> http://anysoldier.com/WhatToSend.cfm
> 
> http://anysoldier.com/HowToSend.cfm



As well, if you search through some of the older topics on the Home Front board, others have given specific ideas too.


----------



## Red 6

Jolly Rancher candy
Beef Jerky
sunflower seeds
current issues of news & sports magazines 
Pringles
good coffee (already ground in sealed bags)
flavored creamer
a gift certificate to Brigade Quartermaster, Ranger Joe's or that sort of place (always a big hit)
lots of real mail from home. E-mail is nice, but nothing takes the place of actual letters you can hold in your hand.


----------



## Booked_Spice

Well,

disposible cameras
Magazines
gummy bears and other sweet things
those new packages that you can put in a water bottle
Pictures
If you have children- we made up a pillow case with the kids pictures on it.
lots of letters


----------



## littlebug

Navymich, thank you for the link.  I was not aware of that post, but it was also not quite what I was looking for.

Booked_Spice and Red 6, thank you for your suggetions, some I thought of, some I didn't.

I think I'm just a nervous girlfriend, I want to help him yet I don't want to screw it up, if that makes any sense!


----------



## Pea

I totally understand. I am preparing my 1st care package right now and as much as I have read all the links I am still not sure what I will send. I guess I just want to make sure he loves it is all.

Just send what you think he will like, and I am sure he'll be impressed.


----------



## camochick

They can get most things in KAF that you can get at home (including tv's hehe) but if your boyfriend or husband is outside the wire alot, the mail does get to them for the most part so it's always good to send canned goods (spam and tuna were hubbies favorite), crystal light single serve, candy, cookies, cereal, anything that wont spoil that will be a nice change from rations. I also included some toys and small junk that doesnt take up much room but is good for a laugh. 
I think the best thing I sent though was the ipod filled with songs and pictures. He didnt get the chance to get one before he left so it was a nice birthday surprise for him.

 Have fun with it, though. Draw pictures (I am the queen of stick people), cut and paste, wrap everything in carebear paper (haha that went over well for me hehe), whatever you know will make him have a smile or even a good laugh.  >


----------



## Springroll

I read in this thread that someone could send snackies, but to make sure there was enough to share....is that true?
The reason I ask is that my kids want to bake some cookies for everyone(instructors included) to keep us all happy and if food stuffs are not permitted within barracks, how would I be able to share them?

Also, do we find out our platoon number when we get there? 
I have been trying to find out when, but can't get an straight answer, and I would really like to be able to find out ahead of time so that I can give that info out to family and friends so that they are able to send me mail.


----------



## George Wallace

Your Platoon Number will be in your Message, when you join.  If you can't find it there, you will find out when you get to St Jean.  It would probably be best to wait until you get to St Jean, as everything is subject to change.   ;D


----------



## Springroll

I was just looking on my msg after you mentioned it, and all I could find is my course number....no platoon number, unless it is 12 numbers and 2 letter long....lol.

Guess I do have to wait...darn it!
 ;D


----------



## wotan

My Legion Branch has been sending packages out to troops on the current Roto and we have gotten some feed back from them, all positive (maybe they are just too polite to criticize?).  As well, my wife was over in Kabul in 03, so some of the things are from her suggestions as well, but here are a few "hit" items we sent:

Tim Horton's Coffee (yes, they have a Tim's, but it runs out of coffee.  As well, great to have if the soldier is an office-worker)
Moisturizing lotions (dry skin/chafing is a problem)
Magazines
Paperbacks
Travel mugs
Hard Candies (Werther's, etc)
Chocolate (according to the wife it arrived a-ok, even in 50C heat)
Pre-mixed juice crystals
Small funnel for putting pre-mixed juice crystals in canteen/water bottle
Beef Jerky

  I'm sure a lot of the above is available in Theatre now at PSP/CANEX outlets, however the troops always told us it was nice to have it come from home.  We also canvassed a few local businesses who donated some ball caps/T-shirts, travel mugs, etc for them.  We were told that all were well-received.  Hope this helps.  Cheers.


----------



## littlebug

Thanks all for the feedback.  Sent my first package today, tried to make it personal yet a little fun and practical.  
Six more months of packages to go.


----------



## Brixxie

I find the dollar store is great for finding little toys cross word puzzles and games to send in the package. I like to pack things that can be shared to raise the morel of hubby's bunkmates. keeping them connected to home is important to!


----------



## Trinity

I was told  2 key things


1) porn... which I will not send.  So I'm sending Maxim

2) Gatorade powder


incidentally.. I have a company donating Maxims to me to support the Pl I adopted... not sure how
many, but 5 - 15 per month until their tour is over

And I'm currently trying to harass Gatorade for either free or at cost powder in huge quantity.  

 ;D ;D ;D

thanks though for the thread... now I'll get some beef jerky and other things wherever
I can.. through donations and corporations of course...  bulk is good, charity is better,
being Clergy asking for support from organizations is the best!


----------



## Booked_Spice

Trinity, that is awesome,

Let me know if I can help, I will send you a PM later on today.

Talk to you later...


----------



## Gunnar

> 1) porn... which I will not send.  So I'm sending Maxim



I believe it has been banned in the muslim nation of Afghanistan anyway...no point in tempting fate either way.  Maxim should be fine.


----------



## little mac

I am interested in sending some care packages, cards, and notes over to our Soldiers. Could somebody give me a heads up on addresses that are available to send them. I don't know anybody personally that is there, so it will be a hit or miss if I get the contents right, and the address I will count on one of you fine folk.

     Thanks A Lot

            Little Mac


----------



## Brixxie

reading the last post , does Canada Have an adopt a solider program ? or is that just the US?


----------



## littlebug

You are more than welcome.  I started this thread to help me out, but knowing that someone else is benefitting makes it even better.


----------



## Booked_Spice

There are several of programs that some Canadians have started.

The one program from Army.ca is the BBJ challenge adopt a troop..

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48206.0.html

Another one is called Canadian Angels . The lady who started this has been doing it for the last 6 months or so.

http://www.canadianangels.org/

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## HitorMRS.

Another idea is as we get closer to fall to take some pictures of the changing foliage and send them. I know that some of them miss seeing something other than sand!


----------



## GO!!!

Porn Stimulating magazines suitable to the soldier's tastes.
Powerade/Gatorade powder (asstd. flavours)
Beef jerky
Newspapers/Newsmagazines (Macleans,The Economist, Time etc.)
LETTERS, not e-mail. I kept my letters, they are great to read a few years later.


----------



## therev

Here are some more additions to the list of things to send. Baby wipes or you can get individual packaged nice lemon smelling cloths (50/ pack) at WalMart- some guys don't want to smell like the baby when they wipe their face or hands- very good for those outside the wire.  A friend emailed me to send disposable latex gloves ( go figure!). Maple syrup I can undertand, but I will have to ask what he uses the gloves for.  ;D    If your buddy is a reader, the latest hot paperback is nice too.  Snoose (SPelling)  you know that stuff you chew and spit out (yeuck,bleh).  The best thing (I think) is a teddy, with love letters from family.  

Trinity,  what donations are you looking for?  Might be able to help you out buddy! Will PM you later.

Lara


----------



## 1feral1

For me, its Dare jube-jubes, Dare jelly beans, and Popeye candy sticks that does it ever time! Throw in some Malted Milk choc bars, some Y&S red twizzlers, maybe some Bee-Hive corn syrup, Dad's Choc-chip cookies, and I'll love ya for life!

These are Cdn icons as far as I am concerned, and I rarely get a chance to eat them anymore. Every few years usually.

Anyone so deemed to send me a package, PM me for my deployment address  ;D. Of course your package will be rewarded with something from 'over here', that I assure you. perhaps a "Who's Your Baghdaddy" T-shirt?

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## navymich

Wesley 'Over There' (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> For me, its Dare jube-jubes, Dare jelly beans, and Popeye candy sticks that does it ever time! Throw in some Malted Milk choc bars, some Y&S red twizzlers, maybe some Bee-Hive corn syrup, Dad's Choc-chip cookies, and I'll love ya for life!



Ahh, a man after my own heart.  Most of those top my personal list too Wes.  PM inbound.  Hmmm, looks like it'll be a good shopping trip....one for me, one for you, one for me...


----------



## The Bread Guy

Based on my experience of just sending Maxim-esque mags to adopted sections, the stuff gets around.  Highlights of e-mail back:

"your presents that you sent me came out with me on every mission and finally when we went into helmand to help the Brits who hadent eaten in a couple days when we dropped off supplies for them I also 
dropped off some of your mags which they truely enjoyed even though they still refer to us with much distain as those colonials hahaha, never thought that i would hear that. So your gifts have been passed on to make others very happy, please understand you have made long hours in the back of the LAV3 bareable if not livable"

"it turns out that your gift has three benefits first the troops read the magazines then second they can get traded for new material or kept for a particular article/model that someone likes and third we usually give them to the afghan national army troops with us apparently maxim isn't something condoned by the 
mullahs, but it is funny to see the looks on their faces when they see a girl in something less than a birka(traditional dress resembling a curtain that covers the body)."

I've also sent Timmies gift certificates to K'Har, to good effect.  I also tell the manager of the store where I buy them where they're getting used - many of them don't even KNOW they're redeemable in AFG.

Wesley - tried a couple of PMs and an e-mail, but to no avail yet.


----------



## 1feral1

Tony, got your pm- Sent an email confirmation address, and my deployment address too.

Cheers and thanks heaps,

Wes


----------



## shadow

ANYTHING CANADIAN!

When they shut down the NSE in Ilidza (Sarajevo) there were Canada Flag curtains on the windows in the little Canada House.  I asked them what they were going to do with them and a week later they were in my mailbox   I take them with me on every tour.  On Op Apollo, my boyfriend at the time found me a Canada Flag fleece blanket, and my parents send me a little windup musical box that plays 'Oh Canada'.  
Having those things with me reminds me of home and why I'm over there


----------



## rmacqueen

From what I have heard, lots of lip balm.


----------



## sunshine

Hey everyone.  I'm fairly new to Army.ca, but I've read some good advice on here, and was hoping someone may be able to help me.  My boyfriend just left for Basic Training over the weekend, and he's called me a couple of times, and he's having a really rough time.  He's very homesick, and missing everyone a lot.  I've been sending him letters everyday (he hasn't received them yet), and I've been trying to get in touch with all of his friends to ask them to send him letters/postcards when they get the chance.  I'm feeling pretty helpless cause there isn't much that I can do from here - but do any of you have any helpful suggestions of things that I could do to help him through this?  Thank you


----------



## Gunnar

There are numerous threads on this topic, and most point to letters, e-mail and phone calls as the only way to keep in touch.  During basic, your boyfriend is going to be sequestered away as much as possible....but if you are writing every day, you are doing a lot of what is required.

Do a search on this board...there's a lot of information out there, and this topic has been amply covered.


----------



## patrick666

http://www.marriedtothecanadianforces.com/ - there is an adopt-a-soldier link. They sent shoeboxes filled with all sorts of goodies to thousands of troops.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Dee

Hey, my bf is just finishing basic this week. I got lots to tell you if you still need. Let me know and we can add eachother to msn if you want to chat. Talk to you soon and good luck.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Hi,

The letters are great.  Phone calls are good, but you can't read them over again when you need a boost.

If you are proud of him, tell him.  If you support him in this, tell him.  Remind him that this adjustment is normal and easier for some than others.  You can put stuff in your letters about what you are going to do when he is done, on Christmas Leave, etc etc.  To give him something to look forward to.  Sometimes, a week on course or a Field Exercise can seem like forever.  Deployments are probably, well.  Harder.

While there is some stuff you can do, some (lots) of this is on him to adjust, and it will happen sooner or later.  

Hope that helps some.   

MRM


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

sunshine said:
			
		

> Hey everyone.  I'm fairly new to Army.ca, but I've read some good advice on here, and was hoping someone may be able to help me.  My boyfriend just left for Basic Training over the weekend, and he's called me a couple of times, and he's having a really rough time.  He's very homesick, and missing everyone a lot.  I've been sending him letters everyday (he hasn't received them yet), and I've been trying to get in touch with all of his friends to ask them to send him letters/postcards when they get the chance.  I'm feeling pretty helpless cause there isn't much that I can do from here - but do any of you have any helpful suggestions of things that I could do to help him through this?  Thank you



Part of the whole point of Basic is that he has to prove himself and become a man/an adult. If he can't handle homesickness and isolation now this is a good time to figure it out. If you feel you have a future with this guy and he has a future with us (the CF) you are a key player in his support network. Keep the letters going and they will arrive eventually...usually at the 3 week to 1 month point and he'll get a slew all at once. Keep them positive and loving. Tell him he can do this and that you're confident he can do this. Tell him that you are there for him and you will be there for him when he's finished his course and then the next course and the next course and his first deployment etc etc. Can you honestly say all that? 

He has signed on to a lifestyle, a new culture and a new family. This is not a job. If you're going to be in this man's life you've just signed on for a new lifestyle, culture and family too. Those of us who love it...love it a lot. We're passionate and we're committed. Best of luck and God bless you both.


----------



## Journeyman

sunshine said:
			
		

> *I've been trying to get in touch with all of his friends to ask them to send him letters/postcards*



His friends (male) are slugs. It's genetic. Accept it. 

If _you_ get a post card (not a touristy picture one, but just a stack of them from the post office), address it to your guy at the Recruit School....and stick it in the hand of his friend with this detailed instruction:

"[Boyfriend's name] is off learning how to a) defend your freedom, b) be a Canadian soldier at army recruit training, or c) kill things - - you know, like in Full Metal Jacket. Scribble a message and drop it in a mail box - - it's free, slug"



Again, since males are slugs, if this doesn't work, offer to sleep with his friend - - *but DON'T !*  ;D


----------



## sunshine

Thanks everyone, for your tips and advice ... I really like the idea of addressing and stamping some postcards for his friends to send - I'm not so sure if I'll go so far as to offer to sleep with them however  (although it is a very creative idea).

I am happy to report that my boyfriend is doing MUCH better.  We chat on the phone pretty much every night, and I've sent him many letters (sometimes more than 1 a day  ;D).  Apparently some of the other guys have (jokingly) made fun of him about for the number of letters I send.  He said that it makes him feel good, so I'll keep doing what I've been doing.  I think he's feeling better now that he's settled in, is making some friends, and knows that there of lots of people back home, proud of him and supporting him.

I actually have another question, though.  He has been talking lately about the possibility of being able to come home for Thanksgiving?!  I know that the standard answer to questions such as these is that nobody really knows, but I was wondering if anyone would know if there is even a possibility for this?  

Thanks again!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

sunshine said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, for your tips and advice ... I really like the idea of addressing and stamping some postcards for his friends to send - I'm not so sure if I'll go so far as to offer to sleep with them however  (although it is a very creative idea).
> 
> I am happy to report that my boyfriend is doing MUCH better.  We chat on the phone pretty much every night, and I've sent him many letters (sometimes more than 1 a day  ;D).  Apparently some of the other guys have (jokingly) made fun of him about for the number of letters I send.  He said that it makes him feel good, so I'll keep doing what I've been doing.  I think he's feeling better now that he's settled in, is making some friends, and knows that there of lots of people back home, proud of him and supporting him.
> 
> I actually have another question, though.  He has been talking lately about the possibility of being able to come home for Thanksgiving?!  I know that the standard answer to questions such as these is that nobody really knows, but I was wondering if anyone would know if there is even a possibility for this?
> 
> Thanks again!



Depends on how far away from home St Jean is....if BC it's doubtful he'd have time...somewhere in Ontario or QC maybe.


----------



## opsiq

My club is getting together some 'care packages' for 'Royal Canadian Afghan Society'.

What sort of stuff would be worhwhile getting over there? What sort of stuff could you use to 
make your stint a little better?

One of the guys suggested  webcams that you could hook into available computers, and  USB memory modules
that could be used to record messages for sending home. Phone cards, Timmy's certificates? 

What sort of stuff is needed, useful, handy, a treat?


----------



## George Wallace

Your questions have been asked in the "Home Front" Forums.

Please read these first:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## the 48th regulator

As a Start, using the search function , and typing in care packages  is a good start.

Loads of info, and less bandwith destruction.

dileas

tess


----------



## zipperhead_cop

Hey all.  
I have a colleague that was asking me about what sort of things soldiers would like to get in a care package for Christmas.  She is a mod on a different forum (nothing like this one) and is trying to put together an initiative to send something for the troops.  As I have not deployed before I didn't want to speak out of my lane, I told her I would ask y'all and get back to her.  (although I am sure a great many people would appreciate skin mags, Nuttelatm, a pogo stick and a pistol style fly swatter gun  ;D)

If anyone has any ideas as to what could be included that would be great.  If this has already been done, or already is an established ritual, if somebody could give me a heads up who I could put her in contact with so she can contribute without duplicating effort unnecessarily.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## DAJ

On a different note, does anyone know how long the mail room in KAF will hold packages/mail? And how do soldiers get their mail if they aren't actually going to be near KAF? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Yrys

ZC,

if you're still looking for ideas, RHFC-Piper in this thread seem to have a few of them...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51999/post-464033/topicseen.html#new


----------



## military granny

I just found this on the 2VP site.

Christmas Morale Mail 

The deadline for Christmas Morale Mail is 9:00am 16 November 2006
All packages or mail intended for Christmas must be at the Battallion
Post Office or M.F.R.C. by the above date.

The last despatch for the year is 9:00am 7 December 2006 

http://www.army.dnd.ca/2PPCLI/contents_e.htm


----------



## The Bread Guy

Can anyone confirm how true this is?  Is there anything official in the system re:  please don't encourage this anymore?  I'd like to know because if this is really the case, I can do something other than sending "care packages".  Thx!

*No care packages, please. We're on duty.*
Tenille Bonoguore, Globe & Mail, 20 Nov 06
Article Link

Care packages lovingly sent to unknown soldiers in far-away lands may sound romantic, but the Canadian Forces don't want them any more.

Only family and friends of serving personnel should be posting parcels to troops, says C.F. public affairs officer Captain Alexander Peterson.

It's not that the forces are being heartless: It's just a matter of space. Almost all of the available room in transporting supplies is taken up with operational equipment and other necessities, and that leaves little room for donations, Capt. Peterson said.

Plus most of the goods people are sending are already available to the troops, he said.

Instead, people wanting to support troops overseas can buy official merchandise -- with proceeds going to personnel and family support services -- wear red on Fridays or write to the troops.

Donations to the citizens living in the countries where Canadian soldiers are serving can be made through humanitarian agencies.


----------



## Michael OLeary

I know that guidance has been issued to the Public Affairs Officers to advise those inquiring about shipping donated goods to find alternative ways to show support to the troops.  The reasons given range from security concerns over unknown persons handling items throughout the process to limitations on shipping space.  Apparently there have been some groups gathering things with the impression that dropping them off at any unit, base, FRC, etc., will automatically result in the military sorting out their delivery problem.  If a personal contact is made through family or friends, or even through the "Write to the Troops" program, then packages to meet an individual's wants would undoubtedly be welcome.  It's the mass donations that the system can't process.  

Those same collected materials could be donated to a local shelter on behalf of the deployed troops, and a letter and photos sent to the troops about the donation to show themn that they are being thought of and that Canadians are making sacrifices of time, effort and donations in their name to help other Canadians.  Or donors could seek out the various NGOs that are working to move aid into Afghanistan.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Seen - thanks for clarifying!


----------



## sunshine

Hello there - this may be an odd question, but I was wondering if there are any programs by which gift boxes can be sent to our men and women who will not be home for Christmas this year?  I, thankfully, don't have any friends or loved-ones in that situation this year, but I know that there are many who are.  Does anybody have any tips/advice of how I could send a package to show how grateful I am, and to help to give somebody a nicer Christmas? 

Thank you.


----------



## GO!!!

sunshine said:
			
		

> Hello there - this may be an odd question, but I was wondering if there are any programs by which gift boxes can be sent to our men and women who will not be home for Christmas this year?  I, thankfully, don't have any friends or loved-ones in that situation this year, but I know that there are many who are.  Does anybody have any tips/advice of how I could send a package to show how grateful I am, and to help to give somebody a nicer Christmas?
> 
> Thank you.



As there is a new policy, you would have to get the name and service number of an individual soldier and send it to him. It *appears* that there is a new policy prohibiting the sending of gifts to "Any Canadian Soldier", as was the case in the past.


----------



## inkedchick

> For me, its Dare jube-jubes, Dare jelly beans, and Popeye candy sticks that does it ever time! Throw in some Malted Milk choc bars, some Y&S red twizzlers, maybe some Bee-Hive corn syrup, Dad's Choc-chip cookies, and I'll love ya for life!
> 
> These are Cdn icons as far as I am concerned, and I rarely get a chance to eat them anymore. Every few years usually.
> 
> Anyone so deemed to send me a package, PM me for my deployment address  ;D. Of course your package will be rewarded with something from 'over here', that I assure you. perhaps a "Who's Your Baghdaddy" T-shirt?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes




Hi  

I would love to send a care package but since I don't know anyone that is overseas I thought i'd take you up on your offer and send you (and your ... troopmates ... lol) some stuff. 

Anyone esle in your troop that would like a care package too feel free to send their names nad rank and anything else i may need along with anything they may be longing for and i'll do my best  

Thanks

 Erin

...

I tried to send this to you in a person message but it said you don't exist  ???  So i thought I'd post it here


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Last day for packages to be sent was Dec 7th for TF 3-06


----------



## Judy

Besides the standard stuff already mentioned, I also included

1) Lots of Canadian paraphenalia from the dollar store - magnets, stickers, etc
2) Cigars! I get emails from them saying the cigarettes they can buy there taste like hay
3) Timmies GCs 

Awhile ago I sent a $10 Walmart t-shirt, and I got an email back saying that the t-shirt was the best thing in the package.  It's so hot there that they're always sweaty, and having a fresh shirt was awesome.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Ummmmmmm not to burst your bubble but the boys are more likely to use a toque over a t shirt this time of the year.  Trust me.  That said your effort is appreciated.


----------



## muskrat89

Well, she did say "awhile ago". It may have been more appreciated during the season that it arrived, than it would be now


----------



## inkedchick

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Last day for packages to be sent was Dec 7th for TF 3-06




Oh  :-\ ... is that only for christmas? because it doesn't have to be a christmas care package. I just want to send one (or many   ) to show my support


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

That would be for TF 3-06.  you can still send them just not sure how you would send them too.


----------



## inkedchick

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> That would be for TF 3-06.  you can still send them just not sure how you would send them too.



Thanks,

I'm not sure what TF 3-06 is but ok  ??? I'm looking into that adopt a soldier program thing and asking anyone on here that's overseas to supply me with name and rank if they would like to, so I can send a care package under their name since you can't just send one to " a canadian soldier" anymore.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Task Force 3, 2006


----------



## 9nr Domestic

LWQ:
I will re-check my info on this end, but I think you are wrong with your Dec 7 date. Dec 7 is the last mail run for the year 2006, not TF3-06. We have until Jan 15 to send packages for free via Canada Post.


----------



## Pea

9r domestic said:
			
		

> LWQ:
> I will re-check my info on this end, but I think you are wrong with your Dec 7 date. Dec 7 is the last mail run for the year 2006, not TF3-06. We have until Jan 15 to send packages for free via Canada Post.



I'm with you on this 9nr. I was given Dec 7 as the last date to get packages to the troops in time for X-mas. I haven't been given an end date for the roto yet. I'm just finishing preparing my next one now, so if you find out differently, can you please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 9nr Domestic

"Christmas Morale Mail 

The deadline for Christmas Morale Mail is 9:00am 16 November 2006
All packages or mail intended for Christmas must be at the Battallion
Post Office or M.F.R.C. by the above date.

The last despatch for the year is 9:00am 7 December 2006."


Pea, I will let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Judy

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Well, she did say "awhile ago". It may have been more appreciated during the season that it arrived, than it would be now



Yep.  It was back in July. 

But whatever - so it is snowing in Afg right now.  The guys and girls still go to the gym.


----------



## TSKslover

I was reading the postings on: 

"care packages for the guys on tour"
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35935.0.html

I had a thought, why isn't there a International USO?
http://www.uso.org/

Maybe something like the International Red Cross?

 I try to give to the USO every couple of months, I buy a care package for $25 and usually give another $25 as a general donation.
 I wouldn't mind giving ,as an American, if the USO sent me a notice that the Canadian Service Organisation(for example) needed money.
 It would be no different than the American Red Cross asking for money, to send to another Red Cross or Red Cresent organization in a natural disaster or conflict. If people need help or support they need help or support, what's the problem?


----------



## Dissident

Anyone try to ship a barrack box? 

My measurements make it to be slightly over sized (210cm approx, versus the maximum of 200cm).

My quick measurements make it out to be 60cmX50cmX25cm. 60+2(25+50)=210

Anyone had anything returned to sender? Would there be any alternative to be able to shipt it? (CMTT?)


----------



## muffin

When you say Care Package - do mean shipped overseas or within Canada? 

I don't think you can ship something overseas with a lock on it - in case they want to open it they'd have to cut the lock off.

muffin


----------



## Dissident

Overseas. We have an extra barrack box lying around, so I was thinking the box would make a good container.

And we were planning on using zap straps to secure it and leave extra zap straps on the inside to re-secure it after they take a look.


----------



## Spring_bok

I have seen many barrack boxes mailed from within theatre, so it might work.  Are you sending it through the post office or dropping it off at a rear party type organization?


----------



## mover1

The posties may have a cow with sending one BB. The rule of thumb has been if you can fit it in a mailbag and are willing to pay the postage then be my guest. 

- If shipping from overseas CMTT may be able to ship it back. However there would need to be fin co dings and customs paperwork etc etc...in reality sending it this way would be too much of a hassle for all involved especially when it get stuck in customs and someone has to travel to a bonded warehouse and spring some cash for duty on your presents. 

-If you are shipping stuff to people in theater I think the most cost effective and easy way is through your local or nearest MFRC they regularly ship box lunch size care packages for free once a week to loved ones in theater. Using CMTT can be timely as your parcel would be considered as freight (low priority freight mind you) and will be bumped for more important things like spare parts, new gear etc......your loved one may not see it for months. 

TO Summarise

Canada Post or your local MFRC is the way to go on this one. Preferably in a cardboard box. Or many cardboard boxes considering how much booty your are planning to send.  I would rather get 5 small parcels than on big one. It would make me feel special like Santa found me.


As for having an extra Barracks box laying around I assume its yours and on your docs otherwise TURN IT IN.....there is a shortage of them and they are a sought after commodity on some bases and wings.

My Thought's on receiving a barrack box as a care package.....thanks for the liquorice and the extra piece of gear I am responsible for........


----------



## 3rd Herd

"24" boxes seem to work quite well. Three are almost equal to a barrack box for capacity and postage was not that bad. No complaints from Canada Post either and they seemed to arrive over there quite quickly.


----------



## T.R.Hayward

Thanks for posting all the great suggestions everyone!

Our volunteer service group has been sending care packages over for a while now and I was looking to see if there was anything that would be more appreciated. We usually send local newspapers, magazines, and hard candy. I'll be a little more adventurous in my shopping from now on. 

Best Wishes,

-Rick


----------



## R@chel

I just wanted to share a bit of info.  MCF ran the Adopt-a-Soldier campaign last year, but will not be running it this year.  Basically we worked with the CFPSA to get 3700 care packages out, but instead of running two campaigns this year we are just going to promote their's.

So anyone wishes to make a donation to our troops, please do so through the CFPSA.
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/psp/amenities/OpSanta/santa.asp

Also as mentioned before, the Canadian Angels runs great program matching up soldiers with Canadians.  It is a database system and they usually have more angels than soldiers.  Not a bad problem to have, but I encourage any troops on here to sign up.  It is amazing how many people out there want to connect with a service member.
http://www.canadianangels.org/

Cheers!


----------



## tree hugger

Well, I've decided to read the "Support the troops" magnet I have on my car.  Now I'll be sending a package to someone in Afganistan.  Someone from TMFRC is hooking me up with a name so I can send a package.  I stopped off at a couple of stores on the way home and picked up some good stuff:

a Marie Claire mag for the girls
a Consumer reports car mag for the boys
AA batteries
gummie bears
pens, coloured pencils, construction paper for the kids
2 "skip its" for the kids
lip balm x2
toblerone bar
birthday candles - to help celebrate birthdays away from home
easter eggs
lays chips
search-a-word puzzle book
big thing of goldbond
peanuts

hopefully it's not in poor taste to put "previously used items" in...I put in 3 used novels, and a movie (the break-up)

Think thats it...should be good eh?


----------



## GAP

I think it has been mentioned before numerous times, but do not send items which will spoil or melt. As much as I loved chocolate, by the time I received it in a hot, humid climate it had mostly melted, stuck to the wrapper, etc. (the condition of the garlic coil my mother sent me made for many, many humous jabs....it was about 3 times a big as it was originally, and stink?....). This hasn't changed in 30 years, heat melts chocolate.


----------



## curtissw

I'm sending a couple carepackages to Kabul and wondering what the troops would like. Kraft dinner and Tim Hortons coffee used to be favorable. Magazines, hats gloves, - taking advice


----------



## naturalysam

ok well my guy isnt over seas but one day he will and I already know of 2 very important things that I will need to send that are homy and consumable:

TEA (loose leaf from our favorite tea shop were we always go together)
COOKIES (yes home baked cookies for him and his buddies)


----------



## tree hugger

I love Toronto.   

I had all of my things purchased for my package to send to Afganistan and I had it in my car, all set to go.

Some punk smashed out the back window of my car Monday night and instead of stealing my change, stereo or anything else, they stole that care package.  So not only did it cost me $500 to fix my window, someone has taken away my goodies for the troops.  

Can you believe it?

Now someone can tell me that it was the thought that counted.... :

edit - took out an extra e


----------



## Postal Clerk

I realize this is a little old, but in case anyone is still wondering:

http://trenton.mil.ca/CFPU/faq/index_e.html#null states:

2. What are the size limits for missions?
Answer: Parcels for CFPO's must be no more than 1m in length and 2m max for length plus girth.

3. What are the weight limits for missions?
Answer: All mailable matter must conform to Canada Post Corporation specifications. The weight must not exceed 20 Kg

I've seen many barrack boxes come through the system, but it is designed for care packages.
Once Canada Post initiates free mail to troops, I'm sure we'll see many more


----------



## geo

There really shouldn't be any "spare" barrack boxes anymore.
All members of LFQA HQ & 5ASG were ordered to return all that they had - so that those going on mission could have their full share.

Cardboard boxes can be used for other things and later, disposed of... A barrack box is just extra kit that will get in the way.... IMHO


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I've sent barrack boxes, through Canada Post, both ways. No questions, no problems.


----------



## Postal Clerk

They do fall into both Canada Post and moral mail specs so long as they are under 20 kg but the mail system overseas is designed to provide moral mail, not move kit.  I suppose once we have better airlift capabilities it won't be such a big deal


----------



## CdnArtyWife

Operation Santa Claus is a project of the Military Family Services Program, that sends Christmas care packages to all deployed military personnel in 20 different locations world wide. 

Traditionally the pkgs also include letters from children up to the age of 10. Soldiers have stated in the past that such letters have great impact on morale. 

Please see the official letter in the following link http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=ddd3876n_40hm2mz2


----------



## 3rd Herd

Just sent off a birthday package(s). Stopped at the local western wear retailer and obtained a couple of "western boot" boxes which when filled held 16 Kilo's a piece. Postage was 35.00 per box express to Bellevellie for onward shipment from Cowtown.


----------



## GAP

Time for treats for Canadian troops
2007-11-02 By Lindsey Cole
  Article Link

D is for Doritos.
O is for Oreos and P is for Pop-Tarts.
While this may seem like a lesson in ABCs, the alphabet actually acts a list of treats that Morello's Independent Grocer is hoping to collect for Canadian soldiers stationed in Afghanistan.
For hundreds of these soldiers it is all about the treats, or at least it will be.
From Nov. 2 to Nov. 9 owner Dave Morello will be running a drop box near the exit of his store, located at 400 Lansdowne St. E., so people can donate the goodies to soldiers, who would otherwise not be getting them.
“It's things that they wouldn't be getting. It's just to give them some treats,” Mr. Morello says.
“We're going to count on the customers to do as much as we can.”
Mr. Morello also asked some well-known companies for help.
Quaker Oats, Christie, as well as numerous other businesses will provide some of their staple items to the cause, in hopes of raising soldier morale.
Soldiers will be getting Captain Crunch, Fruit Loops, Oreos, granola bars as well as several other items from these companies.
“Everybody I've talked to, there's no hesitation. Not one company I've called has declined,” he adds.
Mr. Morello is also working in collaboration with the Canadian Association of Veterans in United Nations Peacekeeping, who initially proposed the idea to Mr. Morello.
They will be coming to pick up the goods, which will be delivered to Trenton and then taken to Afghanistan, where Canadian troops can have a little reminder of home 'sweet' home.
Part of the reason why Mr. Morello wants to get involved is because Canadian soldiers have a wish list, and he feels it should be fulfilled.
“It really wasn't being taken care of. There are these young men and women who are fighting for us...it's a morale raiser. It's something not a lot of people are thinking of,” he says.
“They're not eating Oreo cookies as part of their food regiment. This is a little treat to tell these great people, who are fighting for us, that we're thinking of them.”
More on link


----------



## Gunnar

Okay, most of the links in earlier posts are now dead.  I'd like to arrange a care package, from my company, to the guys overseas.  We deal in things like powdered drink mixes, cleaning products & etc....so I think the things on the "Would like to get list" are pretty much covered.

The Angels web site basically says they can't adopt any more soldiers.
Marriedtothecanadianforces hasn't been updated for over a year, and the one contact phone number, while correct, reaches a person no longer associated with the group.
I have been unable to look up profiles of mission leaders on the DND web site, because the original link is dead, and links to the operations do not list personnel or biographies...maybe I'm just in the wrong place.

Addresses listed on the CF site of course are provided for corporate donations so that we can all feel good about donating thiings that will slowly filter thru channels from Mother CF.  I'd rather combat troops got stuff delivered to THEM that mattered.

If I had an address to send stuff to where I knew the troopies would actually get it, I would be glad to do so.  I sent a package out to the RCR myself back when they were running the show and it seemed to arrive all right, but then I had a service# and name, which I hardly expect anyone to leap up and offer to some name on the internet.

Could someone provide me with options?


----------



## PMedMoe

Here you go, try this site.  Click on the "Mail for Any Canadian Forces Member" link.


----------



## military granny

O.K. Ladies and Gents

Its been two years since I sent care packages to the sandbox and I need to know if there is anything new out there that you (the military members) would like to receive. I have a dozen or so adopted sons going over soon and would like some new ideas on what to send them.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Just thought I would throw this out there, please move, mods, if you need too.  
As  I am getting ready a few care packages for some army guys in the sandbox that I do not know.  And I think that after doing for quite a few years I have a pretty good idea, I was just wondering, for all you guys and gals that have received care packages, what is the thing that you enjoyed the most, was most memorable, or that made you laugh your a$$ off?
I know homemade cookies are always a big hit, what else?
When my husband was in Yugo, on  the very first tour, I sent him a Frisbee, thinking it would be funny.  A couple of weeks later I got a letter asking to send him another because he had "broken" in when it hit an APC.  Didn't think that was possible. But, what the hell, they're army guys after all!  They can break ANYTHING!!!!  But, I, being the dutiful wife, sent another parcel out with about 30-40 Frisbee's in it, as a joke.  I was really glad to hear that when he got the parcel, everyone was around and there where Frisbee's flying EVERYWHERE!!! He said everyone got a kick out of it.  Made their day!
Anyone else have any stories?
Let me know what you think


----------



## 211RadOp

The most favorite item I got was in the first one I got when I went to Kabul, flavoured drink crystals. I was sick of the taste of water at that point. The most memorable was a package one of the guys got, 10 small water guns. What a kick we had around the Det for a bit.


----------



## TCBF

- A six-foot diameter kiddie pool for Father's Day 2002, in Kandahar.  With cover and beachball.  My gunner arranged for the Echelon to bring out extra water the next day and we filled it up.  Every day he empties out two 25mm Ammo Cans of water and put in two more cans and added bleach.  Had to keep the cover on when not in use due to dust storms.  Fit three lying down, if you staggered head-toes-head.

- Once we changed OPs, we left it and the next troop did not look after it because since they did not think of it first they thought it was not a good idea.


----------



## NCRCrow

OP APOLLO Roto 0- Backpacks from PSP/Legion/Salvation Army
we still laugh at the Archie Comic books!
Much appreciated

Worst Care Package Moment -OP ATHENA Roto 0- Christmas Dinner-The RSM was handing out this sweet care packages from the Petawawa MFRC and us Ottawa guys just sat there....and sat there....and theres nothing for you, Sorry....awkward. 

The RSM felt so bad he tried to give me his.


----------



## armyvern

KD & Heinz Katsup, way back in '89.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

I've got the drink crystals and KD in the care packages.  I had though about water guns and small blow up pool, but wasn't sure if there was enough water.  So, now I know.  And I taped the UFC fight, will put it onto DVD.  I not sure if they if they would be getting that over there because it's pay per view.  Hopefully, not copyright police see my post and I get in trouble. Whoops!!  
Thanks for the input.  Actually one of my parcels is for some soldier that isn't getting any mail.  So, I'm sure he will appreciate it, whether I hear back from him or not, doesn't matter
It seems like sometimes the unexpected is the most fun.  
Thanks again.


----------



## 1feral1

Its has to be those McCormick's candy banannas, in the 800g bags. Y&S Twizzlers got to be second, and Malted Milk choc bars too.

EDIT- my tour was 2006-2007, so they still make these, now in a resealable bag.

Barnum's animal crackers go well also.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Candy bananas?  Had to think about that one for a minute.  You're dating yourself again, Wes!!
Got Twizzlers too.


----------



## axeman

Candy banana's? dateing someone . Heck I took some and tucked em away on my gulf sail last year... Then about mid tour I strung a bunch together  and hung em in front of the buffers "Chief Bosun for the unknowing" office. Boy the Buffer was thinking it was the Snr HT. And from there on it was back and forth between the two. ... But that was last year, but my favorite thing to get was some pics on paper i got emails with pics but nothing i could take away  and hang onto ..


----------



## 1feral1

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Candy bananas?  Had to think about that one for a minute.  You're dating yourself again, Wes!!
> Got Twizzlers too.



I love those 'candy nans', bloody hell, my sister sent me at least 10 bags over the 7 months I was in theatre. I did share, but I gobbled them up while in the CP, or in my hovel, watching pirated DVDs when I had time to stratch my balls. Jiffy Pop (butter flavoured) was another good thing to get, along with Dare jubes and jelly beans.


----------



## Sig_Des

TCBF said:
			
		

> - A six-foot diameter kiddie pool for Father's Day 2002, in Kandahar.  With cover and beachball.  My gunner arranged for the Echelon to bring out extra water the next day and we filled it up.  Every day he empties out two 25mm Ammo Cans of water and put in two more cans and added bleach.  Had to keep the cover on when not in use due to dust storms.  Fit three lying down, if you staggered head-toes-head.
> 
> - Once we changed OPs, we left it and the next troop did not look after it because since they did not think of it first they thought it was not a good idea.



This made me laugh so much. Probably because when I was in KAF last year, a buddies gf sent him one. We filled it up and use to sit in it behind BAT 2. Great way to kill some time.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Actually, that reminds me..... My husband I went into the dollar store last week, looking for things for the care packages.  And there was a plastic blow-up monkey.  And of course, hubby says get this, cuz everyone needs a rubber f@#k monkey doll!!  I laughed, can't imagine filling out the customs form on that one.  Men!


----------



## a78jumper

Cyprus  Xmas 1986 a two foot Christmas tree sent to me from the family farm by my aunt. It was packed with lots of sponge/water and still was very green when  received. She used to send my sister and me trees when we moved to Edmonton in 1962 as well


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Never, ever once have I thought about sending a tree in the mail!!  Kudos to your Aunt.


----------



## Gunner98

I sent some goodies in my UAB (I will join it in the sandbox in less than 3 weeks) such as M&Ms - will they really only melt in your mouth when it is 40+'C in the desert, Werther's hard candies, Real Fruit and Gummie Bears.  I have been told that Gummie Bears/Worms are a staple for the LAV crews.  

 The strangest thing I know that was sent by a wife to the guys in theatre was 'inflatable sheep'.


----------



## 1feral1

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> The strangest thing I know that was sent by a wife to the guys in theatre was 'inflatable sheep'.



With life-like orifices??

EDIT: Or is the plural 'orifi'? Ha!

 ;D


----------



## armyvern

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> The strangest thing I know that was sent by a wife to the guys in theatre was 'inflatable sheep'.



Ha!! That brings back memories. There were a couple of those floating around Alert too. Hilarious.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Five: Graffiti. Whoever wrote "OSAMA F***S DONKEYS" on the group toilet wall. It's a lie, the donkey backed into me, whilst I was relieving myself at the edge of the mountain.

Ya never know, maybe Osama could use the sheep to wean himself off the donkey!  I'm sure the donkeys would appreciate it!!


----------



## BernDawg

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ha!! That brings back memories. There were a couple of those floating around Alert too. Hilarious.


That would be the "I love Ewe"


----------



## The Bread Guy

TCBF said:
			
		

> - A six-foot diameter kiddie pool for Father's Day 2002, in Kandahar.  With cover and beachball.  My gunner arranged for the Echelon to bring out extra water the next day and we filled it up.  Every day he empties out two 25mm Ammo Cans of water and put in two more cans and added bleach.  Had to keep the cover on when not in use due to dust storms.  Fit three lying down, if you staggered head-toes-head.



And here he was (Photoshopped just a bit to protect PERSEC, of course, shared with his permission)....


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Great pic  ;D  Quite the view from your waterfront property :  That's funny!!  I never realized the Wal-mart happy face went on tour!


----------



## TCBF

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Great pic  ;D  Quite the view from your waterfront property : ...



- Waterfront? Well, at the time, the KAF sh_t pond was about 192 meters from the surv suite!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Maybe instead of waterfront, I should of said 'The view from your pool is SPECTACULAR!!!'  ;D


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

So, I have searched and cannot find the answer....

What happens to care packages that can't or weren't able to be delivered to the CF member serving overseas and they were properly addressed?  

Either because they have re patted back to Canada or it just never found their way to them.

Just curious


----------



## Postal Clerk

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> So, I have searched and cannot find the answer....
> 
> What happens to care packages that can't or weren't able to be delivered to the CF member serving overseas and they were properly addressed?
> 
> Either because they have re patted back to Canada or it just never found their way to them.
> 
> Just curious



It depends on how it was sent.

1.  Canada Post:  The item will likely be returned to the sender through Canada Post however it does take some time.

2. Sent via Moral Mail system (free of charge through the bases): Because these items have no postage on them, we usually contact the sender to ask them if they would like the item returned.  There will be a charge through Canada Post to get the item back.

I can provide more info if you'd like.  Shoot me a PM and I can assist you in tracking the item with my fellow posties overseas.


----------



## Michael OLeary

*The Bizarre, Unsatisfying Things Soldiers Receive in 'Care Packages'*

Article link.



> These books were far outnumbered by titles that look like they came off the rack of bodice-rippers at the supermarket. I'd bet a lot of money that no soldier requested that Deborah MacGillivray's A Restless Knight, which sports a shirtless male model type on the cover, be flown here, and that no soldier will ever read it. I would guess that the obscure L. Ron Hubbard titles haven't gotten a lot of use either. So where do these books come from?
> 
> The answer, I suspect, is care packages. The yellow ribbon magnet on the SUV bumper is probably the most public way that Americans show their Support for Our Troops. Another, usually more useful one is care packages addressed to "Any soldier." (Web sites like AnySoldier.com and AdoptaPlatoon.org help people with the mechanics.) These packages are hit or miss.
> 
> Sometimes, a care package is perfect. Once -- I won't say where -- I watched a tentmate open up a box that contained a bottle of Skyy vodka, and the look on his face rivaled the boy's in A Christmas Story when he is finally united with his Red Ryder Carbine-Action Range Model Air Rifle. Of course, that came from a friend, not an anonymous patriot, but other, more licit luxuries can be just as welcome.
> 
> Why, though, would anyone send a big stack of AARP magazines to teenage and twenty-something soldiers in a war zone? Or a box full of Sensodyne prescription-strength toothpaste tubes? Or a powder blue "Hello Kitty" t-shirt? (All of these are things I've seen troops puzzle over in Iraq or Afghanistan. The lucky recipients of the AARP magazines were members of the 2-106 Cavalry Squadron last year in Helmand province.) Maybe not the same people who send those supermarket romances, but someone with a similarly well-calibrated sense of what deployed soldiers most miss.



More at link.


----------



## Sapplicant

Those old dip tins also work really well as make-shift road-hockey pucks. Though I don't think losing 16-2 to the Canadians at KAF helped morale any more than the stack of AARPs did  ;D


----------



## GAP

In one letter to my mother, when I finally got around to writing, was to bemoan the lack of Koubassa Sausage, among other normal things a 19 year old might ask for kool aide, tobasco sauce, etc.....

Mail overseas, being what it was then and now, I received my care package about 6 to 7 weeks later in 120 degree heat, and guess what it contained?......................my Koubassa sausage and other stuff, all contained in it's own mailbag, cause it contaminated everything that it touched..... ;D


----------



## SeanNewman

Personally my favourite, even above and beyond things, for entertainment value was getting letters from school kids.

Not high school kids who may have their own a-hole agendas, but young kids who draw hilarious pictures and ask questions like "Do you use jetpacks" or "Can you please kill ________ for me, he stole my bike".

One of my friends received a crayon-drawn picture of a stick figure Canadian soldier shooting a ton of people in the head, and all of the bodies had the X over the eyes, etc, which seems morbid now, but I can just imagine the teacher looking in front of the class saying "now we're going to draw nice pictures that show support for our soldiers..."


----------



## medicineman

Funny things people send to friends and loved ones in hot places - chocolate.  Why do people think it won't turn into some amorphous goo within minutes of arrival in a really hot place?

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy

Petamocto said:
			
		

> One of my friends received a crayon-drawn picture of a stick figure Canadian soldier shooting a ton of people in the head, and all of the bodies had the X over the eyes, etc, which seems morbid now, but I can just imagine the teacher looking in front of the class saying "now we're going to draw nice pictures that show support for our soldiers..."



Nice to hear that you got my letter  :camo:


----------



## Brutus

The lads in the Mess sent me beer, a newspaper, and audio tapes of local radio stations (along with, umm, 'literature' depicting the female form). 

All jokes aside, it was a great care package. I didn't realize how cool it would be to hear familiar radio voices and read what's happening in my home town.


----------



## vonGarvin

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Personally my favourite, even above and beyond things, for entertainment value was getting letters from school kids.
> 
> Not high school kids who may have their own a-hole agendas, but young kids who draw hilarious pictures and ask questions like "Do you use jetpacks" or "Can you please kill ________ for me, he stole my bike".
> 
> One of my friends received a crayon-drawn picture of a stick figure Canadian soldier shooting a ton of people in the head, and all of the bodies had the X over the eyes, etc, which seems morbid now, but I can just imagine the teacher looking in front of the class saying "now we're going to draw nice pictures that show support for our soldiers..."


I remember those letters, especially the comments we added to said letters  >


----------



## jollyjacktar

The MFRC in Halifax were kind enough to send a care package each time I was there.  They were pretty tame and honestly not really thrilling.  The other MFRCs did a better job I think.  A co-worker from Borden got magazines, some candy and better stuff in his.  To add insult to injury, the Halifax guys always packed their semi-filled care packages in empty Keith's boxes.  Now don't get me wrong, it's the thought that counts.  But geeze I wish some more thought went into it.


----------



## Michael OLeary

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> But geeze I wish some more thought went into it.



That is perhaps the start of a new thread created by those who, like yourself, have been overseas. Identify what you would have liked to receive in the "ideal" care package. It will be different for different people, so there's lost of room for alternative examples.  Consider a few basic ground rules (besides being realistic, of course), such as a _"$25-dollar care package"_ or a _"$50-dollar care package."_ Also, consider the possible size of the package which might be chosen by an organization trying to create many at once; such as packages to fit a standard shoe box or, as noted, a beer carton.

So, what would you have liked to receive?


----------



## Scott

Perhaps "more thought" would have been if the beer box had have  contained its original contents...

Seems obvious to me.

And those die hard Alpine lovers out there could have had "desert-piss-warm Alpine"...


----------



## jollyjacktar

Well now, "official" MFRC care packages I will have to sit back and think on as what I would have like to see, legal and legit.  

There is one forum member here however I wish to acknowledge (again) and pledge my eternal thanks and gratitude to....  Engineers Wife, and her Sister in Law.  They were kind enough to send me some home baked goodies that I was able to share with everyone who wanted a taste of home.  EW loves to send these packages and has done so for several of my friends as well while there were there.  What a morale boost!!!       True Patriot love for sure.   Take a bow you two, you both are my heroines. 

She also tried to get some shirts/hats over from the folks at Hero to Hero.  Kevin, I would have enjoyed distributing these through out the FOBs/KAF but sadly they did not make it by the time I rotated home.  I hope that they did make it to someone there who would enjoy the gesture and share the wealth.   My sincere thanks nevertheless.


----------



## Jarnhamar

We recieved a stack of letters from children and were ordered to write the children back.
back fire.
One of the soldiers in the platoon was a genius in creepy morbid marches to his own beat kind of way.   For example, overseas he took pages out of Maxim Magizine, soldier of fortuine, FHM magazine etc.. depicting  war, death, violence, suffering and randomly covered the wall behind his bed in the ripped out magazine pictures.   Only when you stood back and looked at the wall as a whole, the random pictures actually formed the image of a giant smiling skull.   Very creative guy..

So he writes the child back in the form of an illustrated comic book which could only be described as written with brutal honesty and soldiers morbid humor.

School wasn't impressed. No more writing children for the platoon. Extra duties and a trip to the shrink for the soldier.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Scott said:
			
		

> And those die hard Alpine lovers out there could have had "desert-piss-warm Alpine"...



To wash down a care package donair and some deep fried Brothers pepperoni.   ;D


----------



## aesop081

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> For example, overseas he took pages out of Maxim Magizine, soldier of fortuine, FHM magazine etc.. depicting  war, death, violence, suffering and randomly covered the wall behind his bed in the ripped out magazine pictures.   Only when you stood back and looked at the wall as a whole, the random pictures actually formed the image of a giant smiling skull.



That brought a tear to my eye............"Where to we find such men ?"


----------



## stealthylizard

My mom sent me some liquer filled chocolates for Christmas.  I was half expecting a bag full of chocolate mush, but thankfully it was winter time.


----------



## Strike

My sister used to go to town at the dollar store and send me the nuttiest stuff -- wind-up helicopters, bubbles, funky holders for air fresheners.  Getting stuff from her was always an adventure.

Mom would send me food.  Cookies, brownies, date squares.  Years of sending care packages to my brother when he was on ship, and a family friend when he deployed meant she had perfected the method of holding in the freshness.  Of course, I always shared.  Whenever I got stuff from home there would usually be a few people kicking around waiting to see what goodies I had.


----------



## a_majoor

My MFRC sent me toothpast, handcleaner and a bag of Gatoraid powder suitable for filling the 50l jug that gets dumped over the coaches head after the game. (We had 500ml bottles of water for drinking)

I suppose it is the thought that counts


----------



## MP 811

Thucydides said:
			
		

> My MFRC sent me toothpast, handcleaner and a bag of Gatoraid powder suitable for filling the 50l jug that gets dumped over the coaches head after the game. (We had 500ml bottles of water for drinking)
> 
> I suppose it is the thought that counts



my MFRC sent me sweet FA!  Now my wife on the other hand.....any weight I lost from the desert heat, I gained back in friggen candy.


----------



## dimsum

One care package addressed to "any Cdn soldier" got sent to our detachment that was filled with nothing but hair conditioner and Poli-dent.


----------



## aesop081

Last time, i got a cheap backpack and an old issue of "Canadian Living".......FML


----------



## owa

Dimsum said:
			
		

> One care package addressed to "any Cdn soldier" got sent to our detachment that was filled with nothing but hair conditioner and Poli-dent.



I'm at a loss for words hahaha.


----------



## Michael OLeary

I can see two contests thought experiment coming out of this:

a. who can design the best care package (shoe box size, perhaps).

b. who can design the weirdest one, send it and end up with some one coming here to say they got it.    ;D


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

While deployed in 2006, my father sent me a random rubber chicken and a few sets of heavy rubber gloves.

My driver loved the gloves. Saved him from wiping his hands off in moon dust after fueling the LAV.

And the rubber chicken? Interestingly enough my Coy was attached to the 1 RCR Battle Group.

Thanks Dad....


----------



## PMedMoe

My oldest sister always sent the neatest stuff.  Usually a small stuffed toy, keeping Canada in mind (once it was a moose), a table top or travel game (cribbage which we used on the trip to Australia) and other odds and sods (little Christmas ornaments, etc).

When I was in Bosnia, she sent me a bunch of Canada flag pins, pencils with maple leafs on them and other souvenir type stuff to give out to the kids when we were doing med coverage for the soccer games between the CF and the locals.

Worst stuff received?  I have to say candy or sweets (unless it was M&M peanuts).  We (HSS Coy) had so much of it by the time we got to KAF, we just put it all in one of the storage bins and it was available to everyone.  Makes me glad for all the travel sized toothbrushes and toothpaste we had.


----------



## Scott

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> To wash down a care package *donair* and some deep fried Brothers pepperoni.   ;D



And we're talking about chocolate not making the trip well? GAP mentioned koubassa tainting all the other mail? Holy frig, one of those belly bombs, after all of that travel, would be a serious biohazard.


----------



## Milhouser911

At christmas, we out at the FOB were "donating" junkfood to the ANA/camp security guys by the triwall.  Everywhere you looked were shoeboxes full of candy, and stacks of "any Canadian soldier" letters that people refused to open, for the feeling that if they opened it, they'd feel guilty for not writing back.  I don't know how many toothbrushes, pens, notepads, etc, that got thrown out (although as a supply tech, I did occasionaly top up my stores with them).  

Most unappreciated thing:  Candy.  Seriously, I referred to the FOB as candy mountain.  We've got more than enough of that stuff.

Most appreciated thing:  The hilarious drawings and letters from the kids, the christmas tree/decorations I received, small time-passing books, my favourite of which was a book of Winston Churchill quotes.


----------



## Danjanou

Dimsum said:
			
		

> One care package addressed to "any Cdn soldier" got sent to our detachment that was filled with nothing but hair conditioner and Poli-dent.



I think that was from my Legion branch. BTW they were wondering if they could have some of the poli-dent back? ;D


----------



## MP 811

PPCLI WO said:
			
		

> And the rubber chicken? Interestingly enough my Coy was attached to the 1 RCR Battle Group.
> 
> Thanks Dad....



bawhahahahahahahahah!..........oh I needed that this morning!


----------



## Arctic Acorn

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: 

"Maple Syrup is NOT a desert condiment!"

We got piles of the stuff on our tour. The Timmies gift certificates on the other hand...


----------



## vonGarvin

I'll jump in here with some of my own personal observations.

I took it upon myself to answer about 2 or 3 "letters to any soldier" per week.  I was unable to do so always, but in the end, it was rather humbling to realise that not all of those letters were from classes who were told to write.  I had letters from all sorts.  One was a kid who had seen something on TV about Afghanistan and decided to write a letter: apparently the story got to her.  Another was from some grandmother.  They varied, and they were nice to receive.

I got some breads and cookies of a wide variety (that I shared with many) that was not only well-appreciated, but well-consumed!  Yummy!

My mother sent me all sorts of dollar store toys, and they were actually pretty fun.  We would goof off with them, having dinosaur races and the like with whatever it was she sent me.  She also sent me a coffee cup (ceramic) which I still have.  

In the end, some things are useless, but others are pretty good.  Someone mentioned porn already, and there's not enough of that.  We don't need movies over there (there are more than enough), but in the end, tastes vary, and if someone is reading this and is wondering what to send, the best best is to fire off a few "letters to any soldier" asking if there is anything they would like.


----------



## Strike

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I'll jump in here with some of my own personal observations.
> 
> I took it upon myself to answer about 2 or 3 "letters to any soldier" per week.  I was unable to do so always, but in the end, it was rather humbling to realise that not all of those letters were from classes who were told to write.  I had letters from all sorts.  One was a kid who had seen something on TV about Afghanistan and decided to write a letter: apparently the story got to her.  Another was from some grandmother.  They varied, and they were nice to receive.
> 
> I got some breads and cookies of a wide variety (that I shared with many) that was not only well-appreciated, but well-consumed!  Yummy!
> 
> My mother sent me all sorts of *dollar store toys,* and they were actually pretty fun.  We would goof off with them, having dinosaur races and the like with whatever it was she sent me.  She also sent me a coffee cup (ceramic) which I still have.



I had a whole penpal thing going with a class in Ontario.  I guess one of the kids didn't get his first letter in on time and was quite upset by it as my letter back addressed each child individually.  He was the first to submit a letter the next time around.

As for the dollar store stuff, there's nothing better then firing off foam darts in your office!   ;D

My parents also sent me a coffee grinder and some high-end coffee beans.  That was a nice change since the people in my office were quite the barristas.  We left the grinder there for the next roto as well as some unground coffee in the freezer.


----------



## Ipip12

Well... Are there any restrictions on sending alcohol to soldiers overseas?


----------



## Journeyman

Ipip12 said:
			
		

> Well... Are there any restrictions on sending alcohol to soldiers overseas?


Yes, Canada Post, and the Chain of Command, both have some pretty unfavourable views on shipping alcohol in-theatre. In sum, they're against it.


----------



## startbutton

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, Canada Post, and the Chain of Command, both have some pretty unfavourable views on shipping alcohol in-theatre. In sum, they're against it.



And not just Canada Post our posties hate it to lots of paper work involved especially when the moron sending the bottle packs it wrong and it breaks all over the other packages in the mail bag .Saw it happen when I was helping the Posties in Kosovo at Christmas time .


----------



## dimsum

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I think that was from my Legion branch. BTW they were wondering if they could have some of the poli-dent back? ;D



Actually, after posting that I tried to find them.  Somehow they disappeared...   ???


----------



## jollyjacktar

startbutton said:
			
		

> And not just Canada Post our posties hate it to lots of paper work involved especially when the moron sending the bottle packs it wrong and it breaks all over the other packages in the mail bag .Saw it happen when I was helping the Posties in Kosovo at Christmas time .



Yes, on my Roto too.  The 5 BG guys were sending "maple syrup" quite a bit.  All was well until a large bottle (glass, DUH) of dark rum pretending to be MS broke and ruined quite a few parcels and letters it was shipped with.  Lucky for the recipient, it's package was so sodden that the addressee and sender could not be ascertained.  The Posties figured they would just wait out and see if someone came bitching about a missing shipment of MS.  Never did hear if the dumb-ass came a calling.


----------



## Osprey

Hi Folks

The Canadian Forces marks that start of my first full-time job. Since I have been in school for the past two years  getting mail has been a very straight forward process for me. With this new career I need to switch my mailing address from school and need a new address to provide the various banks and phone carriers I will be using during BMQ and into my career. Since I have attended university in the United States I have to open a Canadian bank account and get a Canadian cell phone etc.  The problem is, I have no address to provide them because I do not have a place of residence in Canada of my own.

I am wondering three things: 

1) Would it be frowned upon to put my address as St. Jean and have my bills and mail sent there. Then switching my address accordingly as I move across the country from training posts to my final posting?

2) What have others done in a similar situation as me? - I have thought of opening a post office box with Canada Post; but would like to avoid the fees they charge. 

3) Would it be okay if mail was sent to St. Jean before my arrival? 

Thanks 

Osprey


----------



## joecrack

You can definatley send mail to bmq at St.  Jean. Just be prepared to do some pushups for whatever it is you receive. My staff charge 20 for letters and 40 for packages  have fun


----------



## Ludoc

What mail are you expecting to receive? Get a data plan for your phone, switch to electronic billing, and pay everything online. 

After BMQ you will be posted to a base for PAT, where depends on your trade. If your wait is long enough you may end up at another base for OJT or tasked elsewhere to fill general duties tasking slots. At some point you will be sent to a different base for BMQ-L, NETP or an Air Force course depending on your element. Eventually you will start your trades training, perhaps at the base you were waiting in but even if that is true you will move to a different building and have a new CoC, thus another new address. 

If you think through all those changes in address, important mail such as bills will arrive in a timely manner, or even at all, you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Osprey

Thanks Ludoc and Joecrack, both of you provided helpful answers. I'll make a game plan accordingly. 

Osprey


----------



## CanadianPanzer

Sorry for hijacking thread but how do you actually get paid at BMQ , I don't remember them asking me any bank account information.


----------



## dangerboy

CanadianPanzer said:
			
		

> Sorry for hijacking thread but how do you actually get paid at BMQ , I don't remember them asking me any bank account information.



The CF does direct deposit into your bank account. If you have not given your bank account info bring along a void cheque or something with all your bank account info, eventually someone will ask for it.


----------



## Sophie87

Just wondering if someone could clear this up for me, are there rules against receiving letters during basic? Nothing naughty, or anything inside them either, so no money or candy etc. Just regular letters. 

Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Pusser

Not at all.  Letters are allowed and much appreciated - as are boxes of homemade cookies...


----------



## Loachman

And always, always, always include several photographs that you would never in a million years expect to be shared with coursemates. Those, too, are always appreciated.


----------



## dapaterson

That's what SnapChat is for.


----------



## Pusser

Loachman said:
			
		

> And always, always, always include several photographs that you would never in a million years expect to be shared with coursemates. Those, too, are always appreciated.



Yes, and send duplicates in case they get distributed or posted lost or damaged!


----------



## DAA

The School Staff are always happy to keep those lovely letters flowing to the students to keep their morale up.      :facepalm:


----------



## Dirt Digger

My nephew just graduated from his recruit course.  A few of the candidates had photos of his girlfriend in the *required-to-fill* picture frame on their desks.   ;D

You'll find today that more people are accustomed to email, but nothing beats receiving a physical letter in the mail.  Packages may also be opened in the presence of course staff to ensure nothing is coming in that shouldn't be coming in.


----------



## winterapple

Hi there, 
I want to send a care package to my partner who's currently in Montreal for basic training.
May I know if snacks are allowed or would they be confiscated? 
Thanks so much in advanced!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moore

The snacks would most likely be shared with the entire platoon right after receiving the package, as it is very team orientated. If this isn't the case, it will most likely be placed into civvie lockup until they're on their weekends. In my experience, I'd suggest just sending toonies or something for the vending machines as those can get pretty rare or you could risk putting a 20 in a machine and not getting anything back lol.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

winterapple said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> I want to send a care package to my partner who's currently in Montreal for basic training.
> May I know if snacks are allowed or would they be confiscated?
> Thanks so much in advanced!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk



They'll have to earn those snacks, usually through push ups and only then will they get them if there is enough for everyone.

Don't send anything with high sugar or fat content. The healthier the better.

Probably best to just send them a card, a letter, something a little more personal and will help their morale rather than their stomach... They're well taken care of out there. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps,

Care package for partner in bmq  

will be merged with,

Care Package Superthread- Merged  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35935.200
9 pages.


----------



## The Bread Guy

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference, perhaps,
> 
> Care package for partner in bmq
> 
> will be merged with,
> 
> Care Package Superthread- Merged
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/35935.200
> 9 pages.


For this one, I'm merging it with other BMQ care package posts only because the needs in BMQ are quite different to the needs of those overseas/deployed.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## winterapple

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> They'll have to earn those snacks, usually through push ups and only then will they get them if there is enough for everyone.
> 
> Don't send anything with high sugar or fat content. The healthier the better.
> 
> Probably best to just send them a card, a letter, something a little more personal and will help their morale rather than their stomach... They're well taken care of out there. That's just my opinion though.


Thanks for the suggestion! Is it okay to send him pills like Tylenol/Advil? 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## winterapple

Moore said:
			
		

> The snacks would most likely be shared with the entire platoon right after receiving the package, as it is very team orientated. If this isn't the case, it will most likely be placed into civvie lockup until they're on their weekends. In my experience, I'd suggest just sending toonies or something for the vending machines as those can get pretty rare or you could risk putting a 20 in a machine and not getting anything back lol.


Thanks for the suggestions! I didn't know there were vending machines available. Also, is it okay to send him pills like Tylenol/Advil?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

winterapple said:
			
		

> Is it okay to send him pills like Tylenol/Advil?



OTC DRUGS IN BASIC TRAINING  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/92358.0
OP: "What are the rules of OTC drugs in basic training? Can I have tylenol, ibuprofen, and asprin? What about OTC codeine products like Tylenol #1, or robaxacet with codeine?"
Locked.

See also,

Tylenol BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bmq+tylenol&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=gfSlWPGUNsSC8Qf2ppzwBA&gws_rd=ssl

Advil BMQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+bmq+tylenol&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=gfSlWPGUNsSC8Qf2ppzwBA&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+bmq+advil


----------



## RedcapCrusader

winterapple said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions! I didn't know there were vending machines available. Also, is it okay to send him pills like Tylenol/Advil?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk



Shouldn't be an issue as long as they are sealed. If they're opened, they will be confiscated as Staff cannot determine the true substance.


----------



## winterapple

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be an issue as long as they are sealed. If they're opened, they will be confiscated as Staff cannot determine the true substance.


I'm sending the package soon. Thanks so much for the advice!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPowell

My son is at Saint Jean right now. I am wondering what if anything can I send him in a care package.


----------



## mariomike

SPowell said:
			
		

> My son is at Saint Jean right now. I am wondering what if anything can I send him in a care package.



For reference to the discussion,

Care Package Superthread- Merged  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/35935.0
9 pages.

BMQ / BMOQ - Mail, Care Packages ect... [MERGED] 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/29576.50
3 pages.


----------

